# Kill 'Em All: A Slayer's Guide (by lordduskblade)



## LightWarden

Kill 'Em All: A Slayer's Guide







_To the last: kill them all._ -Space Marine Chaplain, _Dawn of War_

So I hear you greenhorns have come to me because you want to learn how to kill. I'll tell you right now, though: killing's not easy, and it's not pretty, either. There's a reason the people who are good at it get all the glory: you won't find many creatures that will just stand there and let you kill 'em, you've gotta earn it! And that means I'll be toughening your raw hides up until you can face creatures everyone else fears and put their heads on your trophy case! Are you in, or out? Thought so. Now listen here...

*Selling Points: Why You Would Want To Play A Slayer*​
There are many different sorts of Strikers out there, so the Slayer has to bring something new and interesting to the table in order to stand out and carve out a niche. Here are some things I consider that are perks to life as a Slayer:

*Slayers are tough *- Most Strikers can bring the pain, but not all are equipped to handle pain coming in their direction all that well. The Slayer is not one of those Strikers. Strong armor proficiencies combined with Defender hit points combine to make bringing you down quite a bit of work. If you like being able to take it as well as dish it out, give the Slayer a look.

*Slayers are reliable *- Slayers can be accurate pretty much out of the box, and have some neat ways to buff themselves, as well as a host of Utility powers and class features to keep them in fights they probably were supposed to be out of. If you like being mentioned in the same breath as death and taxes, you'll be well served here.

*Slayers hit hard at a moment's notice* - Don't the let their seemingly simpler class design fool you - Slayers have some tricks up their sleeves, and one of them is bringing the pain to the enemy hard and fast. If you like laying down the lumber before your opponent even realizes that he's in a fight, the Slayer has something for you.

*This Handbook will use the following system for ratings: *

*Red* - Garbage, or completely overshadowed by another option.
*Purple* - Situationally useful, but overall pretty meh.
*Black* - OK. You could do worse than pick this.
*Blue* - Good stuff. You probably want this.
*Sky Blue* - You want this. Period.
*Gold* - Why haven't you taken this yet? A defining choice for a build, or even the whole class.

*This Handbook covers the following sources:*

AP - Arcane Power
AV - Adventurer's Vault
AV 2 - Adventurer's Vault 2
*BoVD* - Book of Vile Darkness
D XXX - Dragon Magazine, issue XXX
DMA 2009 - Dragon Magazine Annual 2009
*DN*
*XXX* - Dungeon Magazine, issue XXX
*DP* - Divine Power*DSCS* - Dark Sun Campaign Setting
*DSG* - Dungeon Survival Guide
*EPG* - Eberron Player's Guide
FRPG - Forgotten Realms Player's Guide
*HoS* - Heroes of Shadow*
HotEC* - Heroes of the Elemental Chaos*
HotFK* - Heroes of the Forgotten Kingdoms
HotFL - Heroes of the Fallen Lands
*HotFw* - Heroes of the Feywild
MM - Monster Manual
MM 2 - Monster Manual 2
*MME* - Mordenkainen's Magnificent Emporium
MOTP - Manual of the Planes
MP - Martial Power
MP 2 - Martial Power 2
*NCS* - Neverwinter Campaign Setting
PHB - Player's Handbook
PHB 2 - Player's Handbook 2
PHB 3 - Player's Handbook 3
*PHR: DB* - Player's Handbook Races: Dragonborn
*PHR: TF* - Player's Handbook Races: TieflingsPHH 1 - Player's Handbook Heroes: Series 1
PHH 2 - Player's Handbook Heroes: Series 2
PrP - Primal Power
*PsP* - Psionic Power
SAC - Seekers of the Ashen Crown Adventure Module

*Glossary*
[sblock]
*AP* - Action point.

*BBEG* - Big bad evil guy.

*Burst/Nova/Spike Damage* - Generally understood to mean the highest amount of damage a character can inflict in the space of a single round. Usually, calculations for this allow 1 round of setup before the actual damage.

*CA* - Combat advantage.

*DPR* - Damage per round, which is generally meant to mean the character's expected damage value using At-Will powers against a standard enemy of the same level (eloquently described by Adslahnit as the Official CharOp Inanimate Block of TofuTM).

*E-class* - Refers to the class design for Martial characters introduced in the Essentials product line, which usually focuses on basic attacks and has limited options for Encounter or Daily resources.

*ED* - Epic destiny.

*HP* - Hit points.

*LX* - Level X.

*MAD* - Multiple attribute dependency, which is defined as needing 3 or more ability scores for a given build.

*MBA* - Melee basic attack.

*MC* - Multiclass or multiclassing.

*NAD* - Non-AC defense.

*OA* - Opportunity attack.

*PP* - Paragon path.

*RBA* - Ranged basic attack.

*SAD* - Single attribute dependency, which is defined as a build that really only needs 1 ability score.

*THP* - Temporary hit points.
[/sblock]

*References*
[sblock]
_The Fighter's Handbook_(x), by me:
_Spiked Chain Slayer_(x), by d20danko:
_The Human Slayer (Makes it Rain)_(x), by undeadpool:
[/sblock]

*Props to:*

Everyone posting, and, of course...






*Power Source and Role: Why You're Expected to Kill*

A Slayer is unique among the builds of Fighter in that its role is that of a *Martial Striker*, not a *Martial Defender*. This means that, as the build name implies, your job is to bring monsters down. This is something that you're well suited to, thanks to some pretty neat features for extra damage and the ability to grab some of the Fighter's excellent damage support. Here's how the Slayer measures up on the parameters expected of a Striker:

*Burst/Spike/Nova Damage* - Also known as the most damage you can come up with on short notice, this is a particular point of pride for Slayers, due to being able to load up a lot of damage dice on charges, as well as pick up a variety of multiple-attack Encounter powers from the Fighter class. Depending on the build, however, you can go from being *rather uninspiring* all the way to being *just plain awesome* at this.

*Damage Per Round (DPR)* - Commonly known as the round-by-round expected damage you can put out, and needless to say you're pretty good at it, since a lot of your class features and the like are geared toward making this better, by giving you a combination of accurate and damaging attacks.

*Debilitating Effects* - While you might not be able to slap on a variety of different status effects, the fact that (if you choose the proper weapon) all of your Encounter powers will have the effect will save you from rock bottom. That said, you're still not very good at this, unless you go out of your way to pick up powers from your parent class that impose effects, in which case *you'll be a bit better*.

*Survivability* - Not only do you have access to most heavy armor, Defender-level hit points, and a ton of base surges, but you also have a Utility power list that is stellar at keeping you up and running. Toss in some useful class features toward this end and you'll find that a Slayer is extremely hard to drop.

*Targeting Capacity* - A propensity for charging right into combat combined with a built-in damage bonus to all of your powers, and even the occasional feature for mitigating the consequences of zipping about the battlefield combine to show that a Slayer will rarely find reaching and taking out his chosen target to be a hassle.

*Secondary Role Effectiveness*
[sblock]
*Controller* - Hahahaha... No. You have few ways to impose effects on and otherwise mess with your enemies, and you can forget about multi-targeting right now. Not your secondary of choice at all.

*Defender* - Given what your base class is, is it really any surprise at all you can do this well? Grab some marking powers if you should ever need additional disuassion from enemies attacking your squishier party-mates.

*Leader* - Yet another role you're probably not going to be filling very well. You mostly are the beneficiary of setup and support, not the provider.
[/sblock]

*Baseline Mechanics: How You Kill*

Your class design is distinctive to the other Martial classes in the Essentials product line in that you don't have all that many powers, but you do get a bunch of different class features. As such, your identity is pretty well-defined as a tough and reliable Striker.

As far as the features themselves, you'll find there's a pretty nice bag of features to be had here, starting off with your above-average HP and surges all the way up to the L29 feature.

*Game Mechanics*
[sblock]
*Hit Points* - 15 + Con score at level 1, and 6 at each level thereafter. You get some good HP, especially considering that you're a Striker by trade.

*Healing Surges* - 9 + Con modifier. Standard fare for Defenders, which means it's well above what a Striker normally expects to have. Double-digit surges even in the early part of your career is trivially easy to achieve for a Slayer.

*Defenses* - You only get a bonus to Fortitude, but at least it's a +2 bonus.

*Proficiencies*
[sblock]
*Armor* - Scale armor is real nice to have right out of the gate, though you don't get access to Shields (not that you'll want or need them).

*Weapons* - Military melee + military ranged is about as good as it's going to get on default proficiencies.
[/sblock]
[/sblock]

*Class Features*
[sblock]
*L1 - **Heroic Slayer* - Adding your Dexterity modifier to damage on all weapon attacks just because you can is pretty awesome. The fact that the damage gets bigger over time (Mighty Slayer at L5, Paragon Slayer at L15, Epic Slayer at L25) isn't too shabby, either. One of the better Striker mechanics in the business.

*L1 - Power Strike *- While it's not exactly the flashiest thing in the world, extra damage is neat to have, and applying it after you score a hit is a nice perk. Its being changed to a No Action attack power also makes it not conflict with any other goodies you may pick up, which is good.

*L1 - **Weapon Talent* - +1 to hit on all weapon attacks just for being a member of the class is a nice door prize for anybody. 

*L4 - Quick Swap* - This feature is pretty darn useful (at the very least, it makes switching from Melee to Ranged a bit less of a hassle), since drawing or stowing once a round without interrupting your normal action is bound be critical to a character at some point.

*L7 - Weapon Specialization*
[sblock]
*Brutal Axe** (HotFL)* - The ability to knock prone this regularly (3 or 4 times per encounter, depending on your choice of Paragon Path) can be harnessed for some pretty sweet overall boosts from other pieces of support, as well as some decent off-tanking potential.

*Rapid Quarterstaff (D 391)* - A bit of splash damage when you use Power Strike with a staff. Not a bad side of minion-munching to go with your main damage dish.

*Sweeping Sword (HotFL)* - A mass slide 1 on a Power Strike can't be all that bad, even if it is more limited in its use than the alternative.
[/sblock]

*L9 - Inexorable Slayer* - A bonus to saving throws can help keep you up and running, despite adverse effects designed to keep you down. This feature gets *better* if you invest a bit more on saving throws.

*L19 - Armored Mobility* - A hefty piece of resist all against opportunity attacks will help you get where you need to go, no questions asked.

*L23 - Relentless Slayer* - Immunity to one of the more annoying status effects for you is pretty darn cool.

*L24 - Unfettered Slayer* - Ignoring the speed penalty on heavy armor is something most of you could likely do already, but it's nice to have for those who don't.

*L29 - Spirit of War* - Oh wow. An extra save at the beginning of your turn just because you can? This is one heck of a capstone feature, especially for a Striker.
[/sblock]

*Skills: What You Do (Other Than Kill)
*

This is an area where you really got the short end of the stick: 3 skills is very much on the low side compared to most other characters (though it is right at what is expected for a Fighter), and the list isn't exactly varied. Still, the ones that are there are useful to you, so it's not a total waste.

*Class Skills*
[sblock]
*Athletics* - The majority of Slayers will have Strength as their highest ability score, and this skill is plenty useful for moving around.

*Endurance* - It's kind of hard to bill yourself as a tough guy if you can't keep yourself from catching filth fever or choking to death in a swamp. Plus, you should be giving a bit of lip service to Constitution anyway.

*Heal* - Your tertiary stats are very much up in the air, so if you have the Wisdom to make this something other than a waste, you won't be bad off by taking it.

*Intimidate* - A skill that aligns very well with the Slayer thematically, it also opens up a handful of powers that can be rather useful to you, and that's the reason why it gets the nod over the other two.

*Streetwise* - If you want to be a tough-talking mercenary type with some less-than-reputable connections, this skill will help you do it. How often that turns out to be useful varies.
[/sblock]

*Recommended Non-Class Skills*
[sblock]
*Acrobatics* - Pretty much every Slayer will have the Dexterity for this to be worth using, and this movement-related skill is a good complement to Athletics.

*Perception* - One of the most useful skills in the game, and it can help turn you into a decent scout when complemented with Stealth.

*Stealth* - Another useful skill that keys off Dexterity, this can help add scouting to your repertoire.

*Thievery* - While not exactly a conceptual slam dunk, the fact of the matter is that you can be good at this and it can be useful.
[/sblock]

*Ability Scores: What it Takes to Kill
*

A very interesting feature of the Slayer's dependence on basic attacks is that given the advent of the Melee Training feat, you could potentially key most of your attack rolls off of any of the six ability scores. However, one thing is constant, and that is that *Dexterity* must be high for a Slayer (*16-18 before racial adjustments*).

Given that the Strength-primary Slayer has access to the most DPR and burst damage buttons and doesn't give up anything to get his Weapon Mastery feats, I consider *Strength* to be my primary attack stat of choice  (*16-18 before racial adjustments*). However, if you find a build that can replicate Strength's damage potential, or at least come close while bringing something else to the table, you could conceivably make the switch.

Of course, regardless of the build, you should also pay a bit of lip service to *Constitution*, and to *Wisdom* or *Charisma* (at least a *10-12 before racial adjustments*). *Intelligence* is unlikely to be useful to you, since it's redundant with Dexterity defensively, which in turn reduces the appeal to branch out for it.

*Races: Born to Kill*

As noted above, the flexibility implied in the Slayer's composition because of its basic attack-centric nature means that it's pretty hard to find that a race that is actively *bad* at it. However, some races are definitely more advantaged than others.

*Races - Player's Handbook*
[sblock]
*Dragonborn* - There's some tasty feat support to be had here (namely Draconic Arrogance), and while Dragon Breath doesn't pack the "wow" factor it does for a traditional Fighter, Dragonfear is a perfectly acceptable substitute. A really good race for a Slayer.

*Dwarf* - Getting the Strength bonus is important for a traditional Slayer, and a Constitution bonus makes getting Plate easier (and second wind as a minor can be good, I've heard). Losing the speed kind of stinks for a Striker that likes to zip to and fro, but the feat support compensates for it just fine. A very good choice.

*Eladrin* - A Dexterity bonus is solid, and the racial bonus to Will defense can help patch up what is a bit of a weak point for Slayers. The feat support can work well for you, too.

*Elf* - A Dexterity bonus and higher-than-average move speed are major perks (as is Elven Accuracy), and Wisdom can help supplement the lower Will defense. Pretty similar to Eladrin overall, which is actually a good thing.
*
Half-Elf* - Dilettante opens up some nice possibilities to steal an At-Will from another class, but unfortunately that puts you behind on feats and costs you some ability score power. While certainly not a bad alternative, it's only my choice if I'm going for a more unconventional sort of Slayer.

*Halfling* - Being Small hurts a lot for the typically two-handed-weapon-wielding Slayer, but you can scrounge up a viable build using Light Blade support and the right Paragon Path. Serviceable.

*Human* - The ability to take an At-Will from the Fighter's list can lead to some great things on a Slayer (and you won't be bad off if you chose Heroic Effort, either), and a bonus feat can help put a build together that much faster. This is a very nice choice.

*Tiefling* - Charisma can be useful to patch up your Will defense, but Intelligence is as niche as it gets for a Slayer. While the racial features can be of some use, some of the racial support that made them acceptable as old-school Fighters is nowhere to be found, so it's not the best idea.
[/sblock]

*Races - Player's Handbook 2*
[sblock]
*Deva* - Intelligence and Wisdom are frankly marginal ability score bumps, and while the racial goodies are nice, they're not nice enough to justify this choice.

*Gnome *- Getting Dexterity helps, but being small and slow isn't doing you any favors in this line of work.

*Goliath* - The bonus to Strength and the propensity for wielding large weapons line right up with what you want to do, plus a racial power to resist all certainly comes in handy.

*Half-Orc* - Simply put, a front-runner. It's one of the few races with the ideal ability score bonuses, and its proclivities toward charging and piling on extra damage are nothing short of beautiful. A prime pick.

*Shifter, Longtooth* - A Strength bonus certainly helps the cause, Wisdom can pitch in for a Slayer trying to swipe some Polearm goodies, and regeneration will keep you upright like few things can. A good choice.

*Shifter, Razorclaw* - Dexterity and Wisdom can see a bit of use on the average Slayer, and a boost to AC and speed once your HP dips below half is nothing to sneeze at, either. Solid enough.
[/sblock]

*Races - Player's Handbook 3*
[sblock]
*Githzerai* - A bonus to Dexterity works out solidly, and the feat support lends itself to what you want to do. Not a bad pick at all.

*Minotaur* - The Strength bonus is there, and either of the secondary ability scores will help you out. The racial power is not all that great, but there's a useful feat or two to be found in the racial support.

*Shardmind* - The emphasis on mental stats is frankly unnecessary on a Slayer, and the rest of the racial goodies are not oriented toward your sort of character. I wouldn't.

*Wilden* - A bonus to Dexterity is fairy solid, but the racial powers are the real draw here. Aspect of the Destroyer and the Hunter can do some cool stuff for you.
[/sblock]

*Races - Other Rulebooks*
[sblock]
*Bladeling (MOTP)* - The ability bonuses could be worse, but plenty of people have those already, and their racial powers are better.

*Changeling (EPG)* - A Dexterity bonus is a fairly good start, and the ability to manufacture your own combat advantage is not all that bad.

*Drow (EPG)* - It boosts Dexterity, and it has some very nice powers, namely Cloud of Darkness. You could definitely do worse than pick this.

*Genasi (MOTP)* - A Strength bump is sweet, though Intelligence doesn't do much for you. The manifestations can do some cool stuff for you, though, especially aggressive ones like Stormsoul. It can be a very good choice.

*Gold Dwarf (NCS)* - Normal Dwarves get better bonuses.

*Hamadryad (HotFw)* - The racial power and a bonuses to saves against daze and dominate keep it from being outright terrible, but that doesn't mean it's very good at it, either.

*Kalashtar (EPG)* - The ability score bonuses don't do much for you, and the racial abilities are not much better. Not my thing.

*Kobold (DSG)* - Being small hurts, and the racial features do little to compensate. Not my race of choice.

*Llewyrr Elf (NCS)* - Can't say the changes as compared to an Eladrin make any difference for you.

*Moon Elf (NCS)* - Not much different from a typical Eladrin.

*Mul (DSCS)* - Very similar to the Dwarf, and can in fact take feats from the Dwarf's support. Incredible Toughness is one heck of a power, too.

*Pixie (HotFw)* - Tiny does not exactly work well in tandem with a class that loves Strength and two-handed weapons, though at least you get Dexterity.

*Revenant (HoS)* - Bumps to Dexterity and Constitution, and the ability to steal another race's goodies. Can be pretty good at this.

*Satyr (HotFw)* - It gets Dexterity, and its racial power virtually guarantees a free charge every encounter. Not as bad as it looks at first glance.

*Shade (HoS)* - Decent ability scores, and a free skill training (much appreciated on a Slayer), but losing a surge for no good reason doesn't help this race any.

*Shield Dwarf (NCS)* - Free shield proficiency is something you don't have, though how often you use it is the quesiton.

*Sun Elf (NCS)* - I guess implement proficiency could be nice, though it probably require some fairly wacky tricks in order to work.

*Svirfneblin (DSG)* - Being small and slow hurts, but the Strength bump salvages this race as a choice in a big way. You could do worse.

*Thri-Kreen (DSCS)* - Another race with the perfect ability score bonuses, it also has some quick-swapping goodies and a minor action racial power, which is pretty darn good.

*Vryloka (HoS)* - The dip in surge value while bloodied is annoying, but nearly everything else about the race is beautiful on a Slayer. A good pick.

*Warforged (EPG)* - Strong and tough, and some racial powers for still more survivability. A very good pick for this sort of thing, especially consdering the native charge love it gets.

*Wild Elf (NCS)* - I'm all for shift + charging, but there's no denying that power isn't quite as good as a re-roll. Not a terrible choice, but not quite as good as its parent race.

*Wood Elf (NCS)* - Perception for initiative isn't a clear-cut benefit in your case, which makes this just a watered-down version of the normal Elf. I wouldn't.
[/sblock]

*Races - Dragon Magazine*
[sblock]
*Gnoll (D 367)* - Bonuses to Dexterity and Constitution are solid enough, and the charging focus is preaching to the choir. A pretty good choice.

*Hengeyokai (D 404)* - It gets Dexterity, a bonus to saves that hinder your movement, and the animal transformations might prove to be useful in niche situations. Pretty nice.

*Shadar-Kai (D 372)* - Dexterity is cool, Intelligence is marginal, and the teleport can help out a bit. Solid enough.
[/sblock]

*Races - Monster Manuals*
[sblock]
*Bugbear (MM)* - Both the racial bonuses you want, AND Oversized?! Amazing if you can get away with it.

*Bullywug (MM 2)* - The ability bonuses are just OK, and the features are marginal. Rather average.

*Doppelganger (MM)* - Yet another race that pushes being actively bad for you.

*Duergar (MM 2)* - The ability scores are solid, but unexceptional, and you don't have the true Dwarf support to make up for it.

*Githyanki (MM)* - Not the ability scores I'd want, and though an initiative bump and the power are nothing to cry about, I wouldn't throw a parade for them either.

*Goblin (MM)* - The bonuses to Dexterity and Charisma make it average, but the inability to wield Large weapons is certainly a point against it, especially without the racial support to compensate.

*Hobgoblin (MM)* - Bonuses to Constitution and Charisma aren't exactly the most widely applicable things out there, and while the racial power is nice it's not a world-beater either. I wouldn't.

*Kenku (MM 2)* - Dexterity and Charisma are OK, and an extra bonus to hit while flanking makes it fairly respectable overall.

*Orc (MM)* - Strength, Constitution, and self-healing at least count for something.
[/sblock]

Backgrounds and Themes: Impetus for the Kill

In this section, I'll be discussing which backgrounds and themes would benefit a Ranger the most. Since there is a wide selection of them, I'll be sticking to the ones which are *Black* or better.

*Recommended Backgrounds*
[sblock]
*Akanul (FRPG)* - A minor resistance to common types of elemental damage is actually a fairly nice pick.

*Auspicious Birth/Born Under a Bad Sign** (D 366)* - The vast majority of Slayers won't be investing heavily in Constitution, so getting HP for what amounts to no investment is a pretty good deal if you ask me.

*Chessenta (FRPG)* - A minor benefit when you AP. Since it applies to both attack and damage rolls, you can potentially get some mileage out of it.

*Detective/Missing Master (D 366)* - The important part here is that it opens access to taking Insight as a class skill, which in turn allows for some nice Skill powers to be taken.
[/sblock]

*Recommended Themes*
[sblock]
*Bloodsworn (DSG)* - A bit conditional, but an Encounter re-roll is pretty good stuff.

*Elemental Initiate (HotEC)* - You get a counter-swing against an enemy who misses you, and a couple of nice peripheral benefits, including access to a ki focus and a Will bump. Nice to have.

*Fey Beast Tamer (HotFw)* - If you're really into having a companion, this is a better way to do it than having the Beastmaster path.

*Guardian (D 399)* - A great counter move that can help expand your general utility as well as help pile on a bit more damage.

*Infernal Prince (D 406)* - If you see yourself doing a lot of fire attacks, this theme will serve you very well, provided it's legal where you play.

*Ironwrought (HotEC)* - It offers extra damage and another chance to crit, and it can even buff your attack sequence at higher levels, with no prep time of any kind. I'm on board with that.

*Noble Adept (DSCS)* - Adding a bonus to an attack after the roll can help keep an attack chain going.

*Sarifal Feywarden (D 405)* - A one-shot dose of vulnerability can turn out to be quite the effective damage boost, though you need to have elemental damage to make it work.

*Sohei (D 404)* - It gives you an attack you can use as a minor action. Nothing more need be said.

*Tuathan (HotFw)* - While its shapechanging abilities may or may not be useful, there's no denying that a couple of its power-swaps are.

*Underdark Outcast (DSG)* - Conditional effects, but they can be of some use.

*Yakuza (D 404)* - Not much aligns with you as far as the features go, but the power-swaps are simply too good to be ignored.
[/sblock]


----------



## LightWarden

*Slayer Stances: Kill, and Look Good Doing It*

As mentioned before, the Essentials model for Martial Classes is distinctive because of its reliance on the basic attack. To supplement it, you get a choice between a handful of At-Will Stances, each with a different effect. You get to pick two from this list at L1, and another at L7 and L17, so don't sweat it if you didn't have room for a Stance you liked at the beginning of your career: you'll have another go.

*Battle Wrath (HotFL)* - A straight extra-damage Stance, this power actually shines pretty brightly during Heroic Tier for a Slayer (so it's a pretty good pick to start your career with), and though it loses a bit of steam at higher levels, it's still a good choice overall.

*Berserker's Charge (HotFL)* - A sizable bonus to accuracy and speed while charging. Note that it's not restricted to basic attacks, so any goodies you lift from elsewhere can get in on the fun. If there was one Stance that I would recommend to virtually any Slayer, this would be it.

*Duelist's Assault (HotFL)* - Twice the extra damage of Battle Wrath, if you can get yourself some isolation. Not something that will usually happen for you without a bit of setup, but it can be a fine choice later on in your career.

*Mobile Blade (HotFL)* - A move action after an attack can certainly help your tactical movement (especially to generate space for yourself after a charge), though it is kind of risky unless you used forced movement on the enemy somehow or are resistant enough to OA's that you don't care what happens. Also note that this Stance is pretty good at letting you keep your distance, should you whip out a Longbow and start shooting things.

* Poised Assault (HotFL)* - A straight-up bonus to hit for all of your basic attacks. While it sounds good at first look, the fact of the matter is that early in your career it's out-classed by Battle Wrath, and Berserker's Charge offers a bigger bonus to hit on charges. That said, it's probably *a good idea* if you're making a habit of dropping Power Strikes on people while you're not charging.

*Unfettered Fury (HotFL)* - Slapping on a penalty to hit on yourself is not worth the extra damage done. Of all the Stances, this is the one that I don't like.

*Fighter At-Will Powers*​
While a typical Slayer has nothing to do with these powers, a Human member of the class can choose to take one of these instead of the Heroic Effort power. For their benefit, we will mention them and how they apply to a Slayer:

*Fighter At-Wills*
[sblock]

*Free Hand:*

*
Grappling Strike (MP 2)* - While grabbing could have some interesting off-Defender potential (and you have the ability score focus to be decent at grappling), the problem is that this power requires a free hand, which cuts into your damage potential. Not what I'd pick.

*Slash and Pummel (MP 2)* - Essentially an MBA, without the cool stuff applied to it, that requires you to cut into your damage for a secondary attack that won't break even. No.


*Shield:*

*Resolute Shield (D 382)* - Costs you feats and damage for the ability to use an effect that doesn't even key off an important ability score for you. Avoid like the plague.

*Shield Feint (D 385)* - Costs feats and damage, but a setup buff at least has a little redeeming value to it.

*Tide of Iron (PHB)* - Again, burns feats and damage, but a push effect as an At-Will has at least a tiny something going for it.

*Two-Handed Weapon:*

*Wicked Strike (D 379)* - While this does count as a basic attack, you're sacrificing to-hit as compared to an MBA for extra damage using an ability modifier you won't even use all that often, and to boot you can't even use it against enemies until you mark them, which is not something you can do At-Will. Garbage.

*Two Weapons:*

*
Dual Strike (MP)* - This power is very contrary to the Slayer credo (hit two targets for small damage rather than one target for big damage), but it's certainly *better *for one looking for a bit of multi-targeting options.

*Any Weapon:*

*Brash Strike (MP)* - The bonus to hit is sweet. Granting CA kind of isn't, so look for something to fix that up. That said, the extra damage won't be a whole lot of help.

*Cleave (PHB)* - A bit of extra damage to a second target. While this At-Will is pretty customizable, the options for what you want to do with it (hit hard) are a bit more limited on the Slayer chassis.

*Crushing Surge (MP)* - You won't wring much, if any, use out of this.

*Footwork Lure (MP)* - Looks plain at first glance, but it can be *pretty good* if your Slayer was searching for a way to do Polearm tricks.

*Knockdown Assault (PHH 1)* - While it is true that the damage is kind of sad, the ability to knock prone at will opens up other cool stuff, especially when you can use it on a charge.

*Reaping Strike (PHB)* - An MBA (minus the perks) with a little miss damage. Profoundly underwhelming.

*Sure Strike (PHB)* - Less damage than your MBA, with none of the boosts? What could possess you to think this is a good idea for a Slayer is beyond me.

*Threatening Rush (MP)* - A charge-friendly attack that trades in a cut of your damage for a mass mark. If you wanted to supplement your friendly neighborhood Defender, this is a good way to do it.

*Vicious Offensive (DSCS)* - Hit one, mark another. Not all that much on the "wow" factor if you ask me.

*Weapon Master's Strike (D 382)* - There is the occasional cool effect that you want to use on this power, and it's liked by some people, but it mostly doesn't have anything to offer you, apart from a bit of extra stickiness.
[/sblock]

*Utility Powers: Aides to the Kill
*

*Level 2, Utility*​
Ironically enough, the Slayer's first level of Utilities is the one that is the most wide-open. I prefer the sweet and simple usage of *Single Out*, but a case can be made for *Pass Forward* and other goodies.

*Level 2 Utility List*
[sblock]
*Battle Fury Stance (D 382)* - Your stances already do this, only better. Not for you.

*Battle Leader (HotFL)* - Requires Diplomacy, which will cost you a feat, and a mass shift 1 is not really worth that. If you have a way to get Diplomacy, it's *a bit better*.

*Boundless Endurance (PHB)* - It's a Stance, so it conflicts with your other powers, and the regeneration while bloodied is nothing special for you. Skip it.

*Close the Gap (PHH 2)* - Kind of hard for you to use, since you don't have a mark.

*Create Opening (MP)* - Marking someone and allowing an ally to shift his speed is decidedly NOT worth drawing a free attack on you.

*Crowd Fighting (HotFL)* - A bit of damage for a secondary target when an enemy misses you (requires Streetwise as well). It's OK.

*Defensive Stance (MP)* - It's a Daily Stance that requires you to slow yourself. This is so against what you do it's not even funny.

*Eldritch Tactics (D 395)* - An Eladrin-specific option. The ability to swap positions with an ally who managed to get in over his head can be useful.

*Forceful Drag (MP 2)* - You don't grab people too often by default, especially because the style costs you damage. Nah.

*Full Extension (MP 2)* - A bit of extra reach is nice for when your mobility fails you, but it's not the strongest benefit out there.

*Get Over Here (PHB)* - You give up your move action to allow an ally to reposition. While moving him to any other adjacent square is not much of a move, it's not a terrible power either.

*Glowering Threat (HotFL)* - If you wanted to help hold down the frontline, this is your power, as it imposes a huge penalty to hit that can stack and work in combo with a mark from you or an ally.

*Mighty Leap (MP 2)* - A decent jump-buffing Utility. Your Athletics check has to be fairly absurd for it to consistently beat your base speed, though, let alone beat it by enough to be worht taking..

*Minor Resurgence (HotFL)* - A handful of THP as a minor. Not bad, but not all that awesome.

*No Opening (PHB)* - Canceling one instance of CA against one enemy per encounter is a rather marginal benefit, even for a Utility power at a level this low.

*Pass Forward (MP)* - A sweet repositioning power, it can help you effectively guarantee you will be in a flanking position, or at the very least you'll make it easy for your ally to step into one, which makes it nice to have.

*Push Forward (HotFL)* - A decent shift that lands you adjacent to someone. Not bad.

*Quick Escape (MP 2)* - While action economy on a grab is kind of marginal, a saving throw against effects that can inconvenience you pretty badly in immobilized and restrained is pretty darned valuable. Actually a pretty decent power.

*Shielded Sides (MP)* - Requires a shield, and as such is of not much use to you.

*Shielding Shove (D 385)* - Shield powers are not very appealing to me.

*Shrewd Repositioning (MP)* - It burns up your Immediate Action, and only offers a marginal shift in response. While you can potentially use this to reposition or disengage from an enemy you want to leave to another, there are better powers for these purposes on this list.

*Sidestep Maneuver (DSCS)* - You get some minor repositioning and an attack buff out of an Opportunity Action you weren't going to use anyway. I'm of the opinion it won't be triggered all that much anyway (enemies typically try to avoid you).

*Single Out (HotFL)* - 2 turns of CA as a minor, no questions asked. This makes for a nice setup to your charging in headfirst, and it's there for you every encounter. My favorite of the powers at this level.

*Snagging Grip (MP 2)* - Forcing an enemy to move with you if you get bounced and knocking it prone if you hit the floor is pretty solid.

*Sudden Sprint (HotFL)* - A move equal to your Dexterity modifier as a minor action can be a useful engaging power, though engaging as a Slayer shouldn't be hard at all.

*Unstoppable (PHB)* - While this power does offer a solid amount of THP, it only does so once per day, which isn't exactly mind-blowing.

*Who's Next? (D 379)* - A decent upgrade to your move action when you drop an enemy, it can be useful despite its conditionality.
[/sblock]

*Level 6, Utility*​
At this level, I favor the ability to get a condition off of you before it really has an impact in *Ignore Weakness*, though *Kirre's Roar* provides a quality off-tanking option for you as well. These are the frontrunners, though there are a couple of other things you could look at.

*Level 6 Utility List*
[sblock]
*Agile Approach (MP)* - A small shift would be a nice thing, but you'd use it to generate some charge space, since getting to your target is not a problem. Unnecessary.

*Battle Awareness (PHB)* - A big bonus to initiative once per day. It can see use if you really, really want to go first (though you have good initiative pretty much by default).

*Bewitching Glare (D 395)* - An Eladrin-specific option. The ability to inconvenience your foe at range, then yank him to you if he misses is more of a Defender thing to do, but it's a solid option for an off-tank.

*Bodyguard's Stance (D 382)* - A Stance for a bit of off-tanking. It's OK if that's what you want to do, but I contend that you'd rather flank with an ally and kill the monster, rather than hover adjacent to him and take damage.

*Daring Shot (PHH 1)* - A mass mark, which is solid for off-tanking, and a little THP to make up for the extra attention you're drawing. It's all right.

*Dauntless Endurance (HotFL)* - Reroll a saving throw. That's a pretty good thing to have every encounter.

*Defensive Training (PHB)* - +2 to NADs as a Daily Stance? Meh.

*Get Up! (HotFL)* - This is actually a pretty useful power, since healing an ally as a minor probably doesn't impede you in any way, and it's about as close to being a Leader as you'll get. Note that it requires you be trained in Heal.

*Helping Hands (HotFL)* - Granting an ally a save is some OK off-Leader potential.

*Ignore Weakness (HotFL)* - Now this is what I'm talking about! Shaking off an effect before it becomes relevant is pretty darned amazing if you ask me.

*Intimidating Reminder (D 385)* - Requires a Shield, and all it does is -2 to Fortitude while occupying your Stance slot. No.

*Kirre's Roar (DSCS)* - Resist all equal to your Dexterity is sweet, and a mass mark this large can help you define the frontline. A decent power, even if you don't want to off-tank.

*Knight's Challenge (HotFL)* - Conditional targeting, and it yanks a target to you (you want to charge into them). Not really made with you in mind.

*Line Breaker (HotFL)* - If you really need to punch through the enemy's line, this provides a big bonus to all defenses against OA's.

*Line in the Sand (D 379)* - It sounds nice at first blush (free CA!), but the zone doesn't travel with you. That's not worth being a Daily if you ask me.

*Makeshift Shield (MP 2)* - This looks positively brilliant for a Slayer... until you see the requirement of needing to have a hand free. You could maybe do some shenanigans with quick-swapping or the like to use the power, but that poses other consequences (weak OA's and granted attacks, for one). If your DM lets a grip switch on a two-handed weapon qualify for this power, it gets *a hell of a lot better*.

*Rapid Advance (HotFL)* - You don't have the Constitution modifier to make the bonus anything more than an afterthought.

*Ready to Retaliate (MP 2)* - Mark anyone who attacks you, as a Stance. Not made with your context in mind.

*Rejoin the Fray (MP 2)* - A shift on a heal, or stand up + shift if you were prone. That's pretty decent.

*Rock Steady (MP)* - While it eats up your Stance slot and it is a Daily, being immune to prone keeps it from being totally useless (though it's still not recommended).

*Settling the Score (MP)* - A solid bonus to hit all encounter long when an enemy hits you. It can see some use.

*Strong Focus (MP)* - Your Wisdom will at best be average, and it's not like this power is all that useful even if your Wisdom is great. Avoid.

*Unbalancing Dodge (MP 2)* - A pretty solid penalty to attacks and defenses on an enemy that misses you. Another power that can see good use.

*Unbreakable (PHB)* - A bit of damage reduction against an incoming attack. Scales very poorly, since you're not paying much attention to your Constitution.

*Veteran's Gambit (HotFL)* - A bit of extra defenses for a turn against an enemy after he hits you. It's OK, I guess, but I would have liked to have gotten a shot to avoid the triggering attack instead.

*Vigiliant Protector (MP)* - Requires a Shield, is a Stance, and wants you to give up AC. The trifecta of taboo for a Slayer.
[/sblock]

*Level 10, Utility*​
At this level, you pick up another sweet power to keep conditions off you in *Clearheaded*. That said, there are a few other sweet picks to be had here for you, so you could look around and see what's available.

*Level 10 Utility List*
[sblock]
*Another Day (DSCS)* - Some Immediate Action repositioning when you get hit. It can help set up a charge, which is nice.

*Arcane Instincts (D 395)* - An Eladrin-specific option. Laying on some resistance to an elemental burst that just tagged the whole party is pretty solid to have.

*Battlefield Healing (HotFL)* - Healing is awesome. Healing at the expense of your attack... not so much.

*Body Shield (MP 2)* - Grabbing shenanigans are decidedly not what you're built to do.

*Clearheaded (HotFL)* - The ability to wriggle free of these dangerous conditions before they significantly affect your turn is nothing short of amazing for a Striker, or any character, really.

*Defensive Advance (HotFL)* - The ability to engage with a bonus to defenses is nice, but you usually want to rev back and then charge in. Still can be useful, though.

*Defensive Resurgence (MP)* - A healing surge as a minor is sweet, and an AC bonus is some pretty major icing on top of it, especially considering how high your Dexterity will be. Something to look at.

*Fearsome Threat (HotFL)* - CA unless they come for you. Can be a decent way to get yourself some CA, or to off-tank for a bit. It is weakened by the fact that it's on the enemy's terms, though.

*Fighter's Grit (MP 2)* - The ability to ignore some conditons for a while can be a good way to keep you up and running.

*Fist of Lightning (MP 2)* - Don't fight unarmed.

*Grappler's Stance (MP 2)* - Grabbing people isn't what you do, especially at the expense of your Stances.

*Grim Presence (HotFL)* - Conditional targeting, and a mass push is all you get to show for it. Meh.

*Hold Your Ground (HotFL)* - Negating forced movement and proning is bound to be useful regularly.

*Hunker Down (MP)* - Almost laughably unsuited for what a Slayer is going to do.

*Into the Fray (PHB)* - Moving as a minor is good, though you're much better served by charging up to people than you are walking up to them (sometimes you don't get that choice, though).

*Iron Defiance (HotFL)* - Shaving off half of an attacks' damage can be pretty useful.

*Last Ditch Evasion (PHB)* - Don't stun yourself. Seriously, don't.

*Martial Redoubt (D 382)* - Granting CA to give allies cover, and compromising your Stances? Not what you're expected to do.

*Menacing Stance (MP)* - Compromises your Stance for a bit of off-tanking. Not what I'd be looking for.

*Mighty Surge (D 379)* - A healing power with a buff is certainly sweet to have. Getting the buff every time you heal is icing on the cake.

*Phalanx Leader (PHH 2)* - Requires a Shield, and as such is not very useful to you.

*Shield Deflection (D 385)* - Despite its name, this power does not require a shield, and as such can be rather useful to a Slayer.

*Shooter's Nemesis (MP)* - Healing in response to getting hit with a ranged attack is sort of conditional, but healing outside your turn is hardly bad at all.

*Stalwart Guard (PHB)* - Handing around a small AC bonus in exchange for your Stance slot is a bit too conditional to be a good choice if you ask me, not to mention that it's not really in line with what you're trying to do.

*Steely Persuasion (MP 2)* - A minor bonus to a skill check. Nah.

*Strength from Pain (MP)* - A hefty bonus to damage when you dip below half HP, though it doesn't stack with many of your stances. Not all that great.

*Temporary Relief (HotFL)* - Negating ongoing damage and saving against it in, all in one fell swoop. That's pretty neat to have.
[/sblock]

*Level 16, Utility*​
Not much of a choice here - someone decided to write this as a class feature for Slayers, so you're stuck with what they gave you. While *Relentless Advance* isn't a waste of space, it's not exactly the flashiest thing in the world, either.

*Relentless Advance (HotFL)* - A bit of repositioning when you score a kill once per encounter. Profoundly average.

*Level 22, Utility*​
Again, not a whole lot of choice, since it was written as a class feature. Fortunately for you, *Slayer's Defiance *can be pretty awesome.

*Slayer's Defiance (HotFL)* - A hefty dose of autodamage for two turns, which will in all likelihood do wonders for your nova damage. Highly recommended, especially when mixed with a healthy dose of bloodied abuse.

*Skill Powers: The Skills To Kill*

Skill powers here have been categorized into whether the skill is a class skill for your not. Within these categories, they have been split up into levels. You'll mostly be looking at Skill powers for your most lackluster Utility levels (L2 and L16), but there's good stuff at plenty of different levels here.

*Class Skills*

*Athletics Powers*
[sblock]

*Level 2:*

*
Bounding Leap (PHB 3)* - A power that subs your move action for a jump that carries a bonus. Unless you optimize your Athletics check or roll very well, this is only worth it later on in your career when you can reliably clear an Athletics check equal to your speed + 1 (DC 30 for speed 5, DC 35 for speed 6, and a whopping DC 40 for speed 7). At least it’s useful out of combat...

*Scrambling Climb (PHB 3)* - It's a great movement Utility if you have to climb up stuff a lot. The question is, will you? Not in most campaigns.

*Talented Athletics (D 392) *- Never truly failing hard at Athletics can be a decent safety net. Solid enough.

*Level 6:*


*Crushing Escape (DSG)* - How many times do you try to escape a grab? If you're not running into monsters that are in a grappling mood at least some of the time, that's dead weight.

*Kord's Force (D 392)* - If you need to make some Strength checks, this is a way to get a big boost on them.

*Mighty Sprint (PHB 3) *- Speed +4 is nice. Ignoring difficult terrain is also nice. An Athletics bonus for whatever stunt you may want to pull off along the way is just gravy. This is a pretty solid pick.

*Sudden Leap (PHB 3)* - Essentially, this is flanking without provoking OA's, no matter how big your opponent is, once per encounter. I think it's rather unnecessary, given the existence of Pass Forward.


*Level 10:*

*Incredible Stride (PHB 3)* - A +4 speed bonus as a Stance is a nice and meaty mobility buff, but its being a Stance kind of sucks.

*Strength Against Strength (D 392)* - Planning for a miss? Get a slide or a prone? Ugh.
[/sblock]

*Endurance Powers*
[sblock]

*Level 2:*

*Endure Pain (PHB 3)* - A whole turn's worth of resistance when you are hit. Too bad it's a Daily...

*Examplar of Valor (D 392)* - A couple of nice effects, but a Daily that only triggers off of Fear effects? Too conditional for my taste.

*Grit and Spittle (D 385)* - Though it burns up a healing surge (you have a few to spare, though), granting yourself mass saves is great to have on a Slayer.

*Invigorating Presence (PHB 3)* - A second wind with some mass THP attached once per day. Starts out strong, but it loses steam later on.

*Level 6:*

*Internal Reserves (D 392)* - +4 to a save is nice, but as a Daily? Come on.

*Third Wind (PHB 3)* - A very solid self-healing ability. Not a bad pick.

*Walk it Off (PHB 3)* - Having a chance to negate ongoing damage before it happens is nice, but rarely will you see ongoing damage that is lethal enough to be a serious concern.

*Level 10:*


*Enter the Crucible (DSG)* - Resist 10 all as a minor? Who cares if it costs you a surge? You'll probably save it back easily.

*Reactive Surge (PHB 3)* - Healing in response to getting Bloodied every Encounter? Downright amazing for you.

*Steeled Against It (D 392)* - A bit of resistance against the types you get hit with, which can be decent since it's encounter-long, but nothing to go crazy over.

*Level 16:*

*Diehard (PHB 3)* - Being dazed sure beats being dead.
[/sblock]

*Heal Powers*
[sblock]

*Level 2:*

*
Healer’s Gift (PHB 3)* - Burn a Utility slot for a very marginal improvement over First Aid? No. Gods, no.

*Iron Resurgence (DSG)* - Not exactly efficient and the range is bad, but it at least gives you a good access to healing.

*Level 6:*

*
Delay Poison (PHB 3)* - Certainly *better* in campaigns where poisons are more prevalent and lethal and/or an enemy attacks only using poison damage, but usually ongoing 5-10 damage won't kill you.

*Physician's Care (PHB 3)* - Healing is nice, but not as a standard action.

*Swift Recovery (PHB 3)* - This is a pretty solid power. The range does it no favors, but it can see use.

*Level 10:*

*Time Out (PHB 3)* - This is *sweet* if you have a Dwarf or Warden ally, and can be better if you have both; otherwise, the times it comes up are few and far between (very hit-or-miss, this one).

*Level 16:*

*Miraculous Treatment (PHB 3)* - Again, healing is awesome, but not if it sacrifices your ability to attack.
[/sblock]

*Intimidate Powers*
[sblock]

*Level 2:*

*
Ominous Threat (PHB 3)* - A decent off-tanking ability, it marks and gets a mark off your buddy.

*Level 6:*

*
Demoralize Foe (PHB 3)* - A free debuff when you hit is always nice for messing with your opponent.

*Everybody Move (PHB 3)* - A mass push 1. It can be useful for rearranging the battlefield or allowing allies to escape situations they really don't want to be in.

*Scatter the Cowards (DSG)* - This is potentially interesting, as immunity to minions can keep them from bogging you down and a push on an opponent that misses you can make some charge room for you. A rather nice power.

*Try the Stick (PHB 3)* - Subbing Intimidate for Diplomacy can work for you: though your Intimidate likely isn't all that high, at least it's trained.

*Level 10:*

*Snap Out of It (PHB 3)* - Flavor gold, and a decent way to aid your Leader in keeping everyone grounded.
[/sblock]

*Streetwise Powers*
[sblock]

*Level 2:*

*City Rat (PHB 3)* - I'm not sure how often you will be skulking about, but even then your Streetwise (based off Charisma) shouldn't be so much better than your Stealth (based off Dexterity), even if Stealth is untrained, to justify taking this.

*Nose for Trouble (PHB 3)* - Your initiative check will rarely lose to your Streetwise check.

*Level 6:*

*City Dweller (PHB 3)* - Once per day is too steep a limitation for this level of power.

*Slow Pursuit (PHB 3)* - Rather conditional, but creating difficult terrain can help mess with people.

*Level 10:*

*
Navigate Crowds (PHB 3)* - An excellent mobility power for you, this can get you right in the thick of things quickly, or it can set up a charge, depending on your needs.
[/sblock]

*Recommended Non-Class Skills*

I’m only going to talk about the powers whose parent skills are recommended, so that limits it somewhat.

*Acrobatics Powers*
[sblock]

*Level 2:*

Agile Recovery (PHB 3) - Forever changes standing up to a Minor Action. Pretty cool.

*Level 6:*

Dodge Step (PHB 3) - The trigger goes off too late for you to avoid a hit. Unimpressive.

Graceful Maneuver (PHB 3) - A decent repositioning ability, though half your speed is not all that much.

Perfect Balance (PHB 3) - It provides a small speed advantage while traversing narrow or difficult terrain, and doesn't require checks. Meh.

*Timely Dodge (DSG)* - It lets you get out of your opponent's way, but an ally might take the fall for you. I'd actually argue that you're better suited to take one to the chin than most of your allies.

Tumbling Dodge (PHB 3) - An example of a power that gets better as time goes on. Right now, you're likely getting a +2 bonus to all defenses at best (which is still good), whereas later on you'd be looking at +4 or so. Nice.

*Level 10:*

Drop and Roll (PHB 3) - How often does this really come up? Not enough to occupy a Utility slot in my experience.

*Familiar Footing (DSG)* - Difficult terrain protection for an encounter. Solid.

Rapid Escape (PHB 3) - The definitive answer to being grabbed; it allows you to escape as a Minor Action, grants you CA if you do escape, AND it’s an At-Will. It faces stiff competition and grabbing ain’t exactly the most common status effect under sun and moon, but this is awesome when it does come up.

*Level 16:*

Reflexive Dodge (PHB 3) - A solid DR ability, that comes with a shift attached.
[/sblock]

*Perception Powers*
[sblock]

*Level 2:*

*Far Sight (PHB 3)* - Most of you won't be attacking at Range enough for this to be truly useful, and some of the ones that will be get this on the house.

*Level 6:*

*Foil Ambush (DSG)* - A rather marginal benefit, given that you're not stopping your allies from being surprised and all you're getting is a minor shift. Meh.

*Guided Shot (PHB 3)* - Essentially an after-you-roll attack buff vs. the great majority of enemies for an ally. Solid enough.

*Trapfinding (PHB 3)* - Chances are you won't have Thievery.

*Warning of Peril (PHB 3)* - Your Passive Perception officially covers a huge area. A solid scouting aid outside of combat, though marginal in it.

*Level 10:*

*Focused Sight (PHB 3)* - Far Sight's big brother, it also works on Melee powers and superior cover/concealment. Serviceable, as it lasts two turns.

*Perfect Sight (PHB 3)* - A touch of blindsight. It could be rather useful.

*Spot Weakness (PHB 3)* - A healthy damage buff for one attack per encounter. It can be neat.

*Uncanny Instincts (PHB 3)* - Your Perception shouldn't be higher than your initiative.
[/sblock]

*Stealth Powers*
[sblock]

*Level 2:*

*Elude Senses (DSG)* - One turn of respite from the better ways to be found out can be nice, but not many Slayers truly depend on hiding.

*Obscured Avoidance (PHB 3)* - Conditional mark avoidance. Not all that great, considering you're likely going to want to mark the enemies that are capable of doing the same, so your allies have more freedom to operate.

*Level 6:*

*Concealed Shift (PHB 3)* - Shift you when you’re missed if you have cover/concealment. Meh.

*Immersed in Darkness (DSG)* - Turning concealment into a turn of actual invisibility should have an application or two, if you're planning to go back out into the open.

*Shrouding Gloom (PHB 3)* - A bit of action economy for your Stealth checks. Can be useful if you're scurrying from cover to cover or need a do-over on your last Stealth check.

*Level 10:*

*Crowd Cover (PHB 3)* - A pretty solid defensive power, this can result in +2 to all defenses against a target of a Ranged attack, and redirection if you make it miss. Ranged only is kind of conditional, but hey.

*Persistent Tail (PHB 3)* - A decent power to keep yourself out of sight. Great out-of-combat utility for this one.

*Level 16:*

*Deepening Gloom (PHB 3)* - This is a nice one; making yourself invisible to the target instantly slaps on a hefty penalty for his attack, and given that this is an interrupt, it could potentially negate a hit.
[/sblock]

*Thievery Powers*
[sblock]

*Level 2:*

*Fast Hands (PHB 3)* - A miniature Quick-Draw Trick for anyone who’ll train in the skill. While you do get this for free as a feature, having more uses of it could conceivably be useful.

*Lock Tap (PHB 3)* - Action economy on Thievery checks can be useful in certain situations, but I don't think those situations are all that common outside of combat, and you shouldn't be popping locks open in most fights anyway.

*Quick Palm (PHB 3)* - Again, action economy on a Thievery check, but for something you're more likely to need to do fast.

*Level 6:*

*Hasty Retreat (PHB 3)* - A decent emergency shift away, it could get you out of the range of a few traps' triggers, especially ones like poison needles in doorknobs and the like.

*Quick Switch (PHB 3)* - Though the effect doesn't cover all that much space, it could help you introduce your enemy to your Defender without an OA for either of you, which is nice.

*Stolen Defense (PHB 3)* - This is Anticipate Maneuver... Leader edition. You could just flank, you know.

*Level 10:*

*Disruptive Stunt (PHB 3)* - An attack debuff as part of an opportunity-free move action? Nice.
[/sblock]


----------



## LightWarden

*Recommended Feats: Train to Kill*

The emphasis here is on 'recommended' feats: I won't be talking about feats that are rated lower than *Black*, because they're likely just not a good idea for your character or an outright trap. Overall, you have certain priorities when it comes to feats, which are described as follows:

*1. Accuracy bonuses.* You can come in for huge damage pretty much by default; making sure that massive hit connects is a high priority for you, since you only get one shot at landing it.

*2. Damage bonuses.* Putting more thump behind each attack will certainly pay off for you.

*3. Defense bonuses.* One of the things a Slayer can usually hang his hat on is that he's hard to kill. Make sure you live up to and enhance that basic premise, and your character will be well off.

*4. Power recovery.* As an E-class, you don't get a whole lot of limited-use resources: the ability to reuse them can be critical.

*5. Miscellaneous.* After you have cover the four basics mentioned above, you're pretty much free to invest your feats where you see fit. My preferred route to getting a Slayer's potential up is by charging; rushing in presents heavy bonuses as compared to the risks.

*Class Feats*
[sblock]

*Heroic Tier:*

*Martial Cross-Training (D 398)* - The ability to trade a Power Strike for a Fighter Encounter power is a deal no Slayer should pass up.

*Good Powers to take with Martial Cross-Training*
[sblock]
*Bash and Pummel (L13, Encounter) (MP 2)* - A double-tap that adds your Dexterity modifier in damage (again) if both attacks hit, AND it packs a daze. Very strong on your chassis.

*Come and Get It (L7, Encounter) (PHB)* - If you're interesting in backing up your Defender, it doesn't get much more Defender-y than this.

*Cruel Reaper (L27, Encounter) (PHB)* - A double-tap in a close burst? Sure.

*Harrying Assault (L17, Encounter) (PHB)* - While not as flashy as some of the other candidates here in a vacuum, it does have one advantage in that it offers an MBA as its second attack, which you can exploit by using it to lay on a Power Strike as part of the same action, in addition to getting all your MBA goodies.

*Hydra Charge (L7, Encounter) (MP 2)* - An AoE charge? That sounds potentially useful.

*Rain of Blows (L3, Encounter) (PHB)* - Quite frankly, an amazing power. Three attack rolls with your damage modifiers is a sure-fire way to bring the pain.

*Trip Up (L7, Encounter) (MP)* - Now that Power Strike is a No Action, this is a very good supplement to a charge attack.

*Warrior's Urging (L23, Encounter) (PHB)* - Basically, Come and Get It's big brother. A quality option for those looking to off-tank.
[/sblock]

*Martial Freedom (MP)* - A solid bonus to saving throws against annoying effects. Could be worth a look.

*Polearm Momentum (MP)* - While some builds may have to stretch out the ability scores (as well as the items, and narrow the weapon selection, to boot), the ability to knock prone that easily has to be worth something.

*Small Warrior's Defense (D 378)* - A nice way for Small Slayers (who get hosed on weapon selection, which is kind of a big deal), to make up for at least some of that weaker setup via a feat.

*Surprising Charge (MP)* - A very sweet bonus to your charge attacks with certain weapons if you have CA. Goes right in line with what a Slayer likes doing with his standard action the best, and that is ramming into someone.

*Paragon Tier:*

*Advantageous Perspective (D 378)* - A nice improved critical feat for the little guys.

*Deft Blade (MP 2)* - Hitting Reflex on the great majority of your attacks is amazing on a Slayer.

*Hammer Shock (MP 2)* - An sweet feat for all Hammer users, since Rattling makes it harder for your opponents to hit anybody.

*Impaling Spear (MP 2)* - Having your Melee attacks hit Reflex goes a long way toward making them more accurate. As such, this should be a feat high on the priority list.

*Lashing Flail (MP 2)* - A slide on every MBA is a very strong ability to have.

*Piercing Pick (MP 2)* - While Fortitude might be high on front-liners, it will be low on the people in the back, and you can count on Weapon v. NAD to be accurate. A great feat for Pick users.

*Plunging Blade (D 378)* - A situational improved critical feat can be worth something, and you can always just retrain the feat into Weapon Mastery later.

*Striking Resurgence (MP 2)* - Getting to heal while not sacrificing your offense is pretty cool. Note that this is *crap* on Dwarves, since you're never going to use second wind as a standard action.

*Epic Tier:*

*Martial Mastery (MP)* - Power recovery is an excellent ability to have, so this feat can give you some additional fuel to do what you do best, and that is make things drop.

*Martial Resolve (MP)* - A very good way to help yourself out of certain conditions. If you have Martial Freedom, you're probably going to retrain it into this. This is also extra sweet if you can get multiple saves per turn, such as by being an Unyielding Sentinel.

*Mobile Warrior (MP)* - If you have the Dexterity and the proper weapon type for it, the ability to move around that much when you're attacking is sweet, and it works in other situations as well. A powerful feat to have.
[/sblock]

*General Feats*
[sblock]

*Heroic Tier:*

*Armor Proficiency (PHB) *- Although the only upgrade you need is Plate, it behooves certain builds (such as Str/Con guys who want to glean a positive from their race) to go for it, so this is a pretty neat choice.

*Axe Expertise (HotFL)* - A scaling bonus to hit, as well as a way to mitigate that disappointing 1 on those big weapon damage dice.

*Blindfighting Warrior (HotFK)* - Helps you compensate against effect that rob you of your sight, which can be nice to have, if a bit encounter-dependent.

*Deadly Draw (PHB 3) *- Pick your powers (or feats) right and eternal Combat Advantage is there for the taking. An excellent choice, if you build your character around getting it.

*Flail Expertise (MME)* - This can combine with Lashing Flail to knock enemies prone on an At-Will basis, and it gives you a scaling bonus to hit as icing. That's a formidable package for a feat.

*Hafted Defense (PHB 3)* - Makes up somewhat for the damage you lose by sticking with a Polearm or a Staff by giving you better defense.

*Headsman's Chop (PHB 3)* - While you may not be able to knock an enemy prone consistently while using the weapons this feat favors, even getting this bonus some of the time is good.

*Heavy Blade Expertise (HotFL)* - Great attack bonus scaling, and a bonus to OA's as some icing.

*Improved Defenses (HotFL)* - A nice, scaling bonus to your NAD's. Something that I highly recommend you grab.

*Improved Initiative (PHB)* - Speed kills... your opponent, in this case.

*Light Blade Expertise (HotFL)* - A scaling accuracy bonus, and some extra damage if you have CA. Excellent.

*Master at Arms (HotFL)* - A +1 to hit per tier increases your base competence by a lot, and some better action economy on your drawing and stowing isn't half bad either.

*Melee Training (PHB 2)* - I am of the opinion that sticking with Strength pays the most dividends for a Slayer, but this is certainly *a must* if you're not planning on doing so.

*Nimble Blade (PHB)* - A light blade and a flanking buddy nets you +1 to hit? That's cool.

*Polearm Flanker (PHB 3)* - A nice party-synergy feat, this can combine very nicely with a lockdown Defender to allow you to easily generate charging space.

*Power Attack (PHB)* - While losing accuracy hurts, some builds of Slayer can manage to be very accurate, and the class's proclivity for big, two-handed weapons makes this a big damage bonus.

*Powerful Charge (PHB)* - +2 damage for your favorite kind of standard action. That's pretty solid.

*Resilient Focus (HotFL)* - +2 to all saving throws can be pretty useful, especially considering you get a bonus all by yourself.

*Scrappy (D 379)* - A feat fix for Small characters looking to enhance their offense.

*Silvery Glow (D 386)* - While it makes you worship a specific Deity and is worthless without Permafrost, this actually provides a little extra damage over Weapon Focus, which is excellent to have.

*Spear Expertise (HotFL)* - A scaling bonus to attack rolls, as well as charging damage. Nice.

*Spring Step (PHB 3)* - Getting knocked prone can be annoying. This feat makes it so that at least you're not totally wasting your move action getting up, plus it helps you get up from an unexpected dirtnap with a sense of decorum.

*Superior Fortitude (HotFL)* - A scaling bonus to Fortitude, and it throws in some resist all against ongoing damage as a bonus. That's pretty sweet.

*Superior Reflexes (HotFL)* - Gets you free combat advantage on the first turn of every fight, as well as a scaling bonus to Reflex. Easy as pie to qualify, but it's there.

*Superior Will (HotFL)* - A big bonus to Will, and a better chance to shake off dazing and stunning. This one if tempting even if you're patching your NADs with Improved Defenses.

*Toughness (PHB)* - More HP can be nice to have as a Slayer, but it's hardly necessary.

*Two-Weapon Defense (PHB)* - A bonus to AC and Reflex is well worth a feat for those few Slayers that take up two weapons.

*Two-Weapon Fighting (PHB)* - The feat itself is just OK, but the feats it opens up make it worth taking for you. That said, dual-wielding Slayers aren't exactly common.

*Vicious Advantage (PHB 3)* - If you really feel like it, you can try and produce these status effects, which makes Combat Advantage very easy to have around. It can also help you take advantage of another ally's condition infliction.

*Weapon Focus (PHB)* - A damage bonus is super sweet on a Striker.

*Weapon Proficiency (PHB)* - There are a couple of very nice weapons you need this feat to get in on.

*Wintertouched (PHB)* - Not worth much unless you have Lasting Frost, but together they give you some pretty neat benefits.

*Paragon Tier:*

*Agile Opportunist (PHB 2)* - It requires some party coordination, but this can be a good investment of a feat for a Slayer, especially considering you have one mean MBA.

*Armor Specialization (PHB)* - A neat bonus to AC, and a secondary benefit for Hide and Scale users (which should be most of you). Nice to have around.

*Critical Targeting (D 387)* - A neat encounter-long bonus to damage on a crit. Pretty cool.

*Danger Sense (PHB)* - Combined with Improved Initiative, this can go a long way toward assuring that you go first or close to it in a given combat, which is nice to have.

*Deadly Axe (PHB)* - Probably only worth it in Epic Tier, but a healthy boost to crit damage can't be all that bad for those Axes that don't have high crit already.

*Defensive Advantage (PHB)* - If you can meet its condition consistently, +2 AC is very good benefit for anyone, but especially a Slayer.

*Fiery Blood (HotEC)* - If you're bringing fire, this is a heck of a feat to have.

*Icy Heart (HotEC)* - Extra cold damage, and a nice effect if you happen to take said damage.

*Lasting Frost (PHB)* - Eternal Combat Advantage (and what amounts to +5 damage) with Wintertouched and any way to apply cold damage on your attacks (a Frost Weapon, for example). A pretty nice option.

*Lightning Soul (HotEC)* - This is a good feat for all the lightning wielders in the audience.

*Polearm Gamble (PHB)* - It requires a bit of branching out, but the opportunity to get an extra attack off can't be all that bad.

*Repel Charge (PHB 3) *- A nasty reprisal feat, should you ever get charged.

*Reserve Maneuver (PHB 2)* - Quite simply one of the best feats a Slayer can ask for: taking a strong Paragon Path, then trading out a rather lackluster power for something nasty can open up a lot of options for you.

*Good Powers to take with Reserve Maneuver*
[sblock]
*Come and Get It (L7, Encounter) (PHB)* - If you're interesting in backing up your Defender, it doesn't get much more Defender-y than this.

*Hydra Charge (L7, Encounter) (MP 2) *- An AoE charge? That sounds potentially useful.

*Rain of Blows (L3, Encounter) (PHB)* - Quite frankly, an amazing power. Three attack rolls with your damage modifiers is a sure-fire way to bring the pain.

*Trip Up (L7, Encounter) (MP)* - Now that Power Strike is a No Action, this is a very good supplement to a charge attack.
[/sblock]

*Spear Push (PHB)* - Gives you a little more 'oomph' on your push effects for the price of a feat.

*Two-Weapon Opening (PHB 2)* - Though most Slayers won't be handling two weapons simultaneously, this is a sweet boost for the ones that do.

*Unfailing Courage (D 377)* - Healing when you spend an AP sounds like a good deal to me.

*Epic Tier:*

*
Axe/Bludgeon/Flail/Heavy Blade/Light Blade/Pick/Spear Mastery (PHB)* - Improved criticals do a lot for you, so (barring some extreme feat starvation or ability score incompatibility) you should try to cram this in if you have the room.

*Blind-Fight (PHB)* - If invisible enemies are giving you trouble, this feat can help.

*Cleaving Axe (PHB 3)* - If you get kills with any sort of regularity, you get more attacks, and that is one sweet proposition.

*Epic Fortitude/Reflexes/Will (PHB 2)* - These feats can help patch up any weak NADs you have, or make any strong ones

*Epic Resurgence (PHB)* - A nice power-recovery feat, this can let you use the tricks you picked up as part of your Paragon Path one more time.

*Long Step (PHB 3)* - Charging in is something Slayers definitely like to do. The ability to do it without provoking is definitely a good idea for you.

*Superior Initiative (PHB 3)* - A feat that goes a long way in ensuring you go first, which makes for a prime retraining target for a Slayer.

*Triumphant Attack (PHB)* - An encounter-long debuff on a critical is excellent on a Striker. You should try and make room for this feat.
[/sblock]

*Racial Feats*
[sblock]
*Dragonborn*
[sblock]

*Heroic Tier:*

*Bolstering Breath (PHR: DB)* - Making your Dragon Breath ally-friendly and handing out a bonus to hit can be useful for a Slayer, who spends his time in the thick of it.

*Dragonborn Frenzy (PHB)* - +2 to damage while bloodied is pretty applicable to a Slayer.

*Hurl Breath (PHR: DB)* - Makes your Dragon Breath a better combat opener.

*Paragon Tier:*

*Corrosive Breath (PHR: DB)* - An AC debuff for your racial power is a sweet thing to have.

*Draconic Arrogance (MP)* - Autodamage based off your main stat when you push or knock prone? That can be nice.

*Dragonbreath Warrior (MP)* - A solid boost to your next attack for using your racial power.

*Frost Breath (PHR: DB)* - Mass slowing on your Dragon Breath. Decent.

*Thundering Breath (PHR: DB)* - A nice push effect, and you have dual element damage (making it harder to resist). Solid enough.

*Toxic Breath (PHR: DB)* - Weakening one target of your racial power is solid, but its true value is setup for another feat.

*Epic Tier:*

*Concussive Breath (PHR: DB)* - Mass dazing on your Dragon Breath? Sexy.

*Dissolving Breath (PHR: DB)* - A penalty to all defenses from your racial power is sweet setup material.

*Draconic Restoration (PHR: DB)* - Recovering your Dragon Breath when you spend you second wind is spiffy.

*Draconic Triumph (PHR: DB)* - More Dragon Breath on a kill is decent if you invested in it enough.

*Dragon Warrior (MP)* - Recovering your Dragon Breath when first bloodied can be solid.

*Freezing Breath (PHR: DB)* - Mass IMMOBILIZE, you say? Beautiful.
[/sblock]

*Dwarf*
[sblock]

*Heroic Tier:*

*Dodge Giants (PHB)* - A bonus to AC and Reflex when you face larger opponents, which will be a lot later on.

*Dwarven Weapon Training (PHB)* - Proficiency and a front-loaded damage bonus is awesome for overall utility and feat economy purposes. A must for Dwarves.

*Resilience of Stone (MP 2)* - Using your second wind as an immediate interrupt goes a long way toward keeping you up on your feet.

*Paragon Tier:*

*Dwarven Durability (PHB)* - A sweet feat for Dwarves, this features a boosted surge value in addition to extra healing surges.

*Dwarven Recovery (MP 2)* - A very hefty bonus to saves when you second wind. This can come in handy.

*Stonefoot Reprisal (MP)* - An OA when someone attempts forced movement against you is a useful thing to have, though how useful depends on the campaign.
[/sblock]

*Eladrin*
[sblock]

*Heroic Tier:*

*Eladrin Soldier (PHB)* - A great way to get the ball rolling if you favor Spears, which just happens to be one of the better weapon types for a Slayer.

*Fey Blades (MP)* - A nice damage bonus for Eladrin who are dual-wielding.

*Paragon Tier:*

*Fey Charge (MP)* - This once-feared feat is still a pretty nice charge mobility upgrade for Eladrin.
[/sblock]

*Elf*
[sblock]

*Epic Tier:*

*Hawkeye Warrior (MP)* - A bonus to hit for using a good power is nice to have.
[/sblock]

*Genasi*
[sblock]

*Heroic Tier:*

*Earthshock Master (D 367)* - A decent boost to your racial power.

*Extra Manifestation (FRPG)* - If you need additional versatility on your racial power, this is where you turn.

*Firepulse Master (D 367)* - Making Firepulse Reliable fixes its scaling issues somewhat, and extra damage on an attack is never bad.

*Master of Rumbling Earth (MP)* - A bonus to hit helps Earthshock connect, and the damage is icing.

*Primordial Surge (D 367)* - THP's for using a good racial power? I'm in.

*Paragon Tier:*

*Shocking Flame (FRPG)* - A sizable damage bonus for Fire and Stormsoul Genasi. A very good pick for any character in possession of those elemental manifestations, and it's probably the reason you picked the race in the first place.

*Epic Tier:*

*Double Manifestation (FRPG)* - The best of two manifestation worlds. Sweet.
[/sblock]

*Githzerai*
[sblock]

*Heroic Tier:*

*Githzerai Blade Master (D 378)* - Gives you a healthy damage bonus with weapons you probably want to use. A pretty awesome feat for a Slayer.

*Paragon Tier:*

*Githzerai Mobility (D 378)* - A solid bonus against OA's allows you to move pretty much unimpeded.

*Iron Hands (PHB 3)* - Extra damage for using your racial power? Sure.

*Tempered Iron Mind (D 378)* - Being able to trigger this regardless of the attack's result allows you to get the attendant bonuses when your need them nice.

*Epic Tier:*

*Adamantine Body (PHB 3)* - More defense on your racial power is pretty solid.
[/sblock]

*Gnoll*
[sblock]

*Paragon Tier:*

*Fierce Charge (D 367)* - Not much to see for you right now, but it opens up an excellent feat in Brutal Charge.

*Swift Bite (D 367)* - Some extra damage when you bloody an enemy. Decent.

*Epic Tier:*

*Brutal Charge (D 367) *- This feat will allow you to mix your charging bonuses with a devastating multiattack power, and provide some extra damage of its own from the racial power. No way you miss out on this.
[/sblock]

*Goliath*
[sblock]

*Heroic Tier:*

*Goliath Greatweapon Prowess (PHB 2) *- A nice and healthy damage bonus, though the weapons are somewhat limited (that doesn't matter for a few builds, though).

*Markings of the Blessed (PHB 2)* - A rerolled save once per encounter can be solid.

*Markings of the Victor (PHB 2)* - Rerolling your entry attack sounds like a good deal.

*Paragon Tier:*

*Avalanche Reaver (MP 2)* - Having a push on every charge you make can be made useful.

*Unyielding Stone (PHB 2)* - THP's and resist all is a good combination to have.

*Epic Tier:*

*Ancient Stone (PHB 2)* - A follow-up turn of resistance is very good to have.
[/sblock]

*Half-Elf*
[sblock]

*Heroic Tier:*

*Adept Dilettante (D 385)* - If the power you like doesn't key off the ability score you want, translate it to one that is more palatable to you (likely Wisdom or Constitution).

*Defending Dabbler (D 385)* - Putting a mark on your Dilettante power can really expand your off-tank options.

*Paragon Tier:*

*Versatile Master (PHB 2)* - Turn your change-of-pace ability into a legitimate round-by-round option, which can be a fantastic upgrade for a Slayer and his somewhat limited ability list.
[/sblock]

*Half-Orc*
[sblock]

*Heroic Tier:*

*Anger Unleashed (PHB 2)* - A hefty attack bonus when you get bloodied can be nice to have.

*Thirst for Battle (PHB 2)* - A very nice alternative to Improved Initiative for Slayers. You're still gonna want to retrain this into Superior Initiative, though.

*Paragon Tier:*

*Strength from Pain (PHB 2)* - A sizable damage bonus when you get beat up.

*Unrelenting Assault (PHB 2)* - Having some damage on a miss as a consolation prize is solid.

*Epic Tier:*

*Ferocious Critical (PHB 2)* - A very healthy bonus to hit and damage when you score a critical. A very good feat overall, but kind of hard to get unlessy ou make multiple attack rolls in.
[/sblock]

*Halfling*
[sblock]

*Heroic Tier:*

*Lost in the Crowd (PHB)* - An AC bonus for attracting attention? Sure.

*Nimble Dodge (MP 2)* - A huge power upgrade for your racial ability.

*Rigged Chance (D 381)* - It's nice to get a do-over should your racial power fail to keep you from getting hit.

*Paragon Tier:*

*Underfoot (PHB)* - Moving about between your enemy's spaces is pretty neat to have.
[/sblock]

*Human*
[sblock]

*Heroic Tier:*

*Action Surge (PHB)* - A bonus to attacks when you blow an AP, which is cool.

*Stubborn Survivor (FRPG)* - A bonus to saves when you're out of AP's. Pretty nice.

*Paragon Tier:*

*Action Recovery (PHB) *- A nice feat to clean yourselves out of bad status effects.

*Persistent Threat (D 383)* - Allows you to still threaten an area while suffering from a condition that would otherwise prevent that from happening.

*Epic Tier:*

*
Timely Revival (MP)* - A good way to keep yourself up and running, and making your second wind easier to use.
[/sblock]

*Minotaur*
[sblock]

*Heroic Tier:*

*Bloodied Ferocity (PHB 3)* - A free attack when you get bloodied? Heck yes.

*Opportunity Gore (D 369*) - While Goring Charge isn't quite as good as normal OA as far as raw numbers are concerned, knocking prone on an OA is good to have.

*Vigilant Recovery (D 385)* - Not allowing someone you whacked to benefit from CA is pretty cool, especially after a burst like Come and Get It or a power like Brash Strike, which tend to leave you in compromising positions.

*Paragon Tier:*

*Beast Within (PHB 3)* - A nice bonus to hit and damage while bloodied.

*Epic Tier:*

*
Uncanny Scent (PHB 3)* - Straight-up better than Blind-Fight for you, so it's a fairly good pickup.
[/sblock]

*Shifter*
[sblock]

*Heroic Tier:*

*Sturdy Shifter (EPG)* - Some nice THP when you shift. Sweet.

*Paragon Tier:*

*Beasthide Shifting (PHB 2)* - A neat bit of resistance while you're shifting.

*Cliffwalk Shifting (PHB 2)* - A decent movement utility on your shifting power.
[/sblock]

*Tiefling*
[sblock]

*Heroic Tier:*

*Hellfire Blood (PHB)* - A nice way to get started on making up for the Tiefling's lack of Strength.

*Tail Slide (PHR: TF)* - A decent way to move allies about while you move.

*Paragon Tier:*

*Hellfire of Mephistopheles (PHR: TF) *- Your bread-and-butter strategy is likely fire-based, so having a way to punch through resistance certainly can't hurt.

*Secrets of Belial (PHR: TF)* - Swapping out for any Utility power you want? Sure.

*Tail Trip (PHR: TF)* - Knocking prone on OA's can provide you with a respectable bit of off-tank power.

*Epic Tier:*

*Renewed Wrath (PHR: TF)* - Getting to reuse your racial power is pretty solid.
[/sblock]

*Warforged*
[sblock]

*Heroic Tier:*

*Warforged Superiority (MP 2)* - Knocking prone on OA's? That's a very solid feat to have.

*Warforged Tactics (EPG)* - A very nice bonus to hit when you have an ally cooperating with you.

*Paragon Tier:*

*
Improved Immutability (EPG) *- While swapping out a Utility power for it hurts, flat-out ending a save effect as an Immediate Action once per day is not something to be taken lightly.
[/sblock]
[/sblock]

*Exotic Weapon Feats*
[sblock]
As the name implies, these feats give you capacities beyond and above those a normal Weapon Proficiency feat would grant you (including scaling powers you can swap yours for), but they also burn up your Multiclass slot, so choose carefully.

*Spiked Chain Training (DMA 2009)* - Easily the best of the bunch for a Striker, the ability to dual-wield and have a two-hander on demand (along with the combination of Flail and Light Blade) makes this well worth the MC slot you gave up.
[/sblock]

*Dragonmark Feats*
[sblock]
Dragonmark feats are different from other Heroic Tier feats in that you: (a) can only have one of them at a time, and (b) they usually come with an associated race, which I will be noting. Note that the feat doesn't actually force you to be of that race, so if your DM agrees, you can take this feat while being a member of another race.

*Mark of Shadow (Elf)* - While the mark's effect is not all that, it does open access to an excellent Paragon Path for a Slayer.

*Mark of Storm (Half-Elf)* - If you're willing to meet the lightning power requisites, the ability to slide on every attack can come in very handy for a Slayer.
[/sblock]


----------



## LightWarden

*Paragon Paths: Legends of the Kill
*

Slayers got a great list of Paragon Paths to choose from in the Fighter's list, which has some Paragon Paths that are definitely geared toward the Striker's typical goal of bringing the pain. If you're looking for Paragon Paths offered by another class, scroll on down to Multiclassing.

*Slayer Paragon Paths*
[sblock]
*Arena Champion (D 368)* - The features don't really pander to what you want to do with your character, and the powers are solid but unexceptional, with the only exception being the revival Utility. I wouldn't be looking here.

*Avenging Slayer (MP)* - You can't really use any of the features efficiently, and the powers aren't very good. Nah.

*Draeven Marauder (D 365)* - You get improved criticals early, and you get a bit of mobility thrown in, too. That's pretty neat.

*Dreadnought (MP)* - Makes a tough Striker even tougher, and has a double attack built right in. Sweet.

*Dread Reaper (MP)* - A surprisingly solid Path for you, this adds a bit of splash damage on all of your attacks, as well as the grand-daddy of all off-tanking Utility powers.

*Doomguard Marauder (MOTP)* - It has a whopper of an AP feature, and getting a bonus to hit when you miss isn't half bad, either. I'd take that.

*Gladiator Champion (DSCS)* - It doesn't get much better than outright disallowing shifting for off-tank power, and the ability to make CA for yourself after every hit once you're bloodied is pretty sweet. A good choice for a Slayer.

*Glorious Myrmidon (MP 2)* - Makes you a bit more mobile, which is nice, but not amazing.

*Iron Vanguard (PHB)* - Most of you simply can't afford the Constitution that this Paragon Path requires to be useful, at least not if you also want the ability to push and knock prone and thus trigger the bonus in the first place.

*Ironstar Mauler (MP 2)* - A sweet bonus to hit with Maces and Flails, but the rest of the features are a waste, frankly.

*Kensei (PHB)* - A universal bonus to hit and damage is an excellent feature to have for a Striker.

*Knight Protector (MP)* - The features are more Defender-oriented than anything else, so this could be *solid *if you're looking to make an off-tank, but not what you're looking for if you're trying to bring the pain.

*Kulkor Arms Master (MP 2)* - Post-errata, this Path offers a nice damage bonus when you prone an opponent, which is nice (especially for a Flail user), but nothing to go too crazy over.

*Mythic Slayer (HotFL)* - A surprisingly solid Paragon Path, this offers an extra attack on an AP as well as a solid bonus to damage when bloodied as its major perks. However, the inability to use Reserve Manuever hurts its stock.

*Pit Fighter (PHB)* - While the AC bonus is sweet and the Action Point feature fits right in with you, not getting to partake in the static damage bonus feature keeps it from being a truly good choice. Not actively bad, though.

*Polearm Master (MP)* - This Paragon Path slaps on a lot of Defender in a hurry, making Polearm builds tick as well as providing some potential for branching out if you favor the Spiked Chain. The fact that it requires the enemy to be marked makes it rather corner-case, though.

*Purple Dragon Knight (FRPG)* - This path doesn't really provide much of what you're looking for.

*Rakehell Duelist (MP 2)* - Only one feature is really of any use to you, and it's already on the default Paragon Path. Nah.

*Rampaging Brute (MP 2)* - The features point you in the direction of a charging build, which is what you want to do, so it's not all bad (though it doesn't quite align with your interests).

*Scale-Breaker (D 369)* - Apart from a pretty good setup Daily power, this Path is just too conditional on facing dragons to truly be a good universal choice.

*Shield Adept (MP)* - Requires a shield. 'Nuff said.

*Shock Trooper (MP)* - While it does require dual-wielding, which will cut into your damage, this Paragon Path has a triple-hitting Encounter power built right in, and can apply your Dexterity modifier to damage (again), and that's worth noting, if nothing else.

*Snapping Testudo (D 385)* - Let me put it this way: not even the Fighters who actually use shields like this one.

*Steel Vanguard Master (MP 2)* - Provides a dash of off-tank potential, and a sweet bonus to AC while wielding a two-handed heavy blade, too.

*Swordmaster (PHB)* - While this Paragon Path has a wasted feature and it does restrict you to Light or Heavy Blades, the ability to recover powers this efficiently is at least worth a mention.

*Warhound of Bane (MP 2)* - One of the features is wasted, though self-healing on an AP is nice, especially if you get a bonus to hit every time you heal. The powers aren't very applicable, though, and that sinks it.
[/sblock]

*Racial Paragon Paths*
[sblock]
Here, I'll be marking the race that corresponds to the Path along with the source. We'll only be concerning ourselves with the recommended Paragon Paths here, that is to say, those rated *Black* or higher. If it's not on the list and it's in my sources, it's not a good idea.

*Adroit Explorer (Human - PHB 2)* - The features make you tougher, and you get to pick a sweet power from the Fighter's list for free (which can even be one you picked with Martial Cross-Training!). That's pretty awesome, and we haven't even gotten to the "2 action points at the start of the day" perk. A quality path for any Slayer.

*Bloodfury Savage (Half-Orc - PHB 2)* - Bonuses to damage are all over the place with this Paragon Path, and it's a pretty applicable one for you overall.

*Storvakal (Githzerai - D 378)* - Effectively negates the penalty for using Power Attack, which can be a big damage boost for you.

*Mithral Arm (Dragonborn - D 385)* - Rather similar to Adroit Explorer overall, this is another sweet way to get Fighter powers essentially for free, and some nice stuff on the side too.

*Warforged Juggernaut (Warforged - EPG)* - If you like to charge (and you should), this Path has some sweet perks for you.
[/sblock]

*Dragonmarked Paragon Paths (EPG)*
[sblock]
Again, we will only concern ourselves with Paths that would make you a better Slayer. I also note the expected (note: not required) race for the Path, as well as the Dragonmark Feat you have to take to gain access.

*Thuranni Shadow Killer (Elf - Mark of Shadow)* - Probably the best Paragon Path option for a Dexterity-based Slayer (which I don't recommend, for the record), this Path features a sweet condition-imposing Encounter attack power and the ability to lay on ongoing damage like candy as very awesome perks a Slayer wants.
[/sblock]

*Epic Destinies: Avatars of the Kill
*

*Slayer Epic Destinies*
[sblock]
As is the norm, we'll only talk about Epic Destinies worth having (*Black* or higher) here.

*Champion of Prophecy (EPG)* - Very similar to Demigod, but with an increased emphasis on milestones. That extra swinginess makes it a bit less awesome, but it's still effective.

*Chosen (DP)* - Built the same way as Demigod, but with a larger array of Utility powers to choose from.

*Darklord (D 372)* - While the Grim Reaper fluff is cool, I don't feel there's enough meat on the features to make it a top pick.

*Demigod (PHB)* - The classic Epic Destiny in 4e. Bonuses to two attributes are a godsend for most Fighter builds, and the durability enhancers only strengthen the case.

*Destined Scion (HotFK)* - Another off-shoot from the Demigod tree, a straight-up attack and save bonus along with the two ability score bonuses make it a strong choice.

*Eternal Defender (MP)* - Despite its name, this is one of the most aggressively inclined Epic Destinies available to you. Reach, bigger weapons, and more strength make a good case, and the power sweetens the deal. A very good pick.

*Free Soul (D 376)* - A racial Epic Destiny geared to fight off status effects can be pretty nice on a Slayer, even if the race (Revenant) is not one of the top choices.

*Heir of Siberys (D 388)* - A branch off the Demigod ED tree, this one offers a variety of effects to choose from as a Utility power. A Slayer will probably find Finding or Scribing to be the most appealing powers.

*Hordemaster (DSCS)* - An interesting spin on the classic Demigod Epic Destiny, this one has some nice Leader-y flavor and powers you could use to good effect.

*Indomitable Champion (HotFL)* - Essentially an expansion of the Demigod chassis, this ED offers some hefty extra HP and a bonus to NAD's, in addition to some neat defensive abilities and the traditional double stat boost.

*Invincible Vanguard (MP 2)* - A couple of solid features for a charger, though it seems to be more geared to the classic Fighter than it is for the Slayer.

*Keeper of the Everflow (HoS)* - A quality ED, it gives an ability score bump along with a variety of effects you can mix-and-match to fit the situation (and there's a good straight standby effect you can rock, too).

*Legendary Sovereign (MP 2)* - Apart from Sword of Kings (the L30 ED feature), this choice is rather unexceptional. That said, Sword of Kings can allow for some pretty crazy spam.

*Planeshaper (D 372)* - The ability score bonus may be wasted on you, but the ability to double up on a prized Encounter power or send someone for an extraplanar loop on a critical certainly is not, plus the capstone allows for all sorts of wacky stuff. A surprisingly good pick.

*Prison of the Winds (D 371)* - While the attribute bonuses go to secondary ability scores, a bonus to speed, revival, flight, and being insubstantial while bloodied, so it does just about everything else right.

*Punisher of the Gods (D 372)* - One of the classic single-target-basher ED's. Somewhat weakened by the lengthy errata it faced, though.

*Raven Knight (D 380)* - While the ability scores aren't perfect (close to it, though), literally everything else is amazing for what you want to do in combat.

*Reborn Champion (D 365)* - While it has plenty of cool stuff, it's missing that one feature it needs to establish itself as a top-tier option. Still a worthy pick, though.

*Storm Sovereign (D 372)* - A collection of solid, but unexceptional benefits.
[/sblock]

*Multiclassing: How Others Kill
*

This will be a collection of goodies you can steal from other classes. As usual, only things that would be considered *Black* and above for a Slayer make the cut.*
*

*Any Arcane Class*​
While not a defined multiclass in and of itself, this category will encompass the additional options made available to you for choosing a multiclass feat from an arcane class.

*Feats*
[sblock]
*Quickened Spellcasting (Epic Tier - AP)* - While the traditional Slayer will not have use for this, a Half-Elf with the right Dilettante power can use it for some nice extra punch once per enoer.

*White Lotus Master Riposte (Paragon Tier - D 374)* - A reprisal attack when you get hit can help improve your damage output somewhat, if you're a Half-Elf with the proper Dilettante.

*White Lotus Riposte (Heroic Tier - D 374)* - A bit of autodamage when you get hit, if you're a Half-Elf with the right Dilettante.
[/sblock]

*Paragon Paths*
[sblock]
*Academy Master (D 374)* - A very nice Paragon Path for Half-Elves who branched out into the Arcane arts.
[/sblock]

*Any Divine Class*​
While not a defined multiclass in and of itself, this category will cover the additional options made available to you for choosing a multiclass feat from any divine class.

*Paragon Paths*
[sblock]
*Morninglord (FRPG)* - If you like Radiant weapons, this Paragon Path can offer you a very hefty dose of extra damage, which is (of course) very nice to have.
[/sblock]

*Any Primal Class*​
While not a defined multiclass in and of itself, this category will talk about the additional options made available to you for choosing a multiclass feat from any primal class.

*Feats*
[sblock]
*Reckless Charge (Heroic Tier - PrP)* - Makes you better at your favorite sort of attack action, which is sweet.
[/sblock]

*Paragon Paths*
[sblock]
*Nocturnal (HoS)* - It adds a free action charge on an AP (albeit it is a bit limited), plus phasing on your charges gives you amazing targeting ability, and a Daily that slaps ongoing on your hits all fight long isn't exactly chopped liver. A quality PP choice.
[/sblock]

*Epic Destinies*
[sblock]
*Reincarnate Champion (PrP)* - The ability to poach racial goodies from anyone is downright amazing on a Slayer, with Gnolls coming highly recommended as a target.
[/sblock]

*Avenger*​
No mincing words here; you showed up for the cool stuff the entry feat can do for you on a nova round.

*Entry Feats*
[sblock]
*Disciple of Divine Wrath (PHB 2)* - Requires you to dip some points in Wisdom, but double rolls on a nova round goes a long way as far as reliability is concerned.
[/sblock]

*Barbarian*​
A very strong MC choice, as it aligns with your charging and multi-attacking interests.

*Entry Feats*
[sblock]
*Battle Berserker (HotFw)* - Given that you rely on your basic attacks for the bulk of your offense, a feat that offers this hefty a bonus to their damage is very welcome, even if it's only for one fight a day and it's not the easiest to trigger.

*Berserker's Fury (PHB 2)* - +2 damage for a whole encounter can be pretty decent.
[/sblock]

*Feats*
[sblock]
*Overpowering Charge (Epic Tier - PrP) *- Every charge knocks prone with this bad boy. A very good use of a feat.
[/sblock]

*Powers*
[sblock]
*Storm of Blades (L13, Encounter - PHB 2)* - You won't get all 3 attacks as reliably as you will with Rain of Blows (plus, it will cost you a feat), but it does deal more damage in a best-case scenario.

*Hurricane of Blades (L27, Encounter - PHB 2)* - This does enough damage to possibly be worth the extra feat you'll spend on getting it.
[/sblock]

*Paragon Paths*
[sblock]
*Winter Fury (PrP)* - This is a formidable PP that allows you to access the goodness that is Frost without confining yourself to the frankly uninspiring Frost weapon. Something to consider.
[/sblock]

*Cleric*​
This choice will actually have a couple of things you'll want to have, apart from the MC feat itself.

*Entry Feats*
[sblock]
*Divine Healer (DP)* - While Healer's Lore won't do much of anything for you, Battle Cleric's Lore offers a very promising shield bonus to AC that you really don't get anywhere else.

*Initiate of the Faith (PHB)* - While Religion is not all that hot as far as skill training is concerned, an emergency healing power is useful to anyone.
[/sblock]

*Feats*
[sblock]
*Radiant Advantage (Epic Tier - DP)* - While it does come in late in your career, it can be tremendously useful to you and your party, if you are properly equipped.
[/sblock]

*Paragon Paths*
[sblock]
*Tactical Warpriest (PHB)* - A sweet way to pile on some Defender on your Striker, it hands out an At-Will mark, some extra AC, and one of the best AP features in the game. A very, very good choice for a Slayer.
[/sblock]

*
Paladin*​
While you can't exactly steal much from it and it requires investing in Charisma, the multiclass feat can be good for a Slayer looking to tank.

*Entry Feats*
[sblock]
*Soldier of Faith (PHB)* - An effectively encounter-long mark is a decent ability for a Slayer who fancies himself an off-tank.
[/sblock]

*Powers*
[sblock]
*Bless Weapon (L2, Utility - DP)* - While you'll have to spend an extra feat to get it and it is a Daily, this power is pretty darn good for a Striker, especially if you went for Morninglord.
[/sblock]

*Warlord*​
While this is probably not the first thing that comes to mind when thinking of Slayer multiclassing options, this actually does have a couple of goodies you can make use of.

*Entry Feats*
[sblock]
*Bravura Leader (MP 2)* - Adds some juicy extra damage to your allies' AP turns if they're willing to gamble. That's nice to have.

*Resourceful Leader (MP 2)* - Likely not the easiest feat to qualify for, but it does offer a nice bonus for your ally on AP's.

*Skirmishing Leader (MP 2)* - Free repositioning for allies on AP's is nice to have.

*Student of Battle (PHB)* - An emergency heal is a pretty cool thing to have in the back pocket.
[/sblock]

*Feats*
[sblock]
*Feywild Flanker (Paragon Tier - MP 2)* - This Eladrin racial feat makes for a sweet 1-2 combo with Fey Charging Slayers.

*Impetuous Charger (Paragon Tier - MP)* - The Charisma requirement is rather high, but this feat can be a nice thing to have on a Slayer from the Leader's perspective.
[/sblock]


----------



## LightWarden

*Equipment: The Tools of the Kill
*

Here, we'll be talking about the weapons and armor that would serve you the best. Magic equipment is discussed in the following section.

*Weapon Groups: Perpetrators of the Kill*​
*Axes* - These weapons pack plenty of punch, and play nice with your Power Strike. Though qualifying for their Weapon Mastery feat is a bit awkward, raw punch has its place on a Slayer.

*Recommended Axes*
[sblock]
*Execution Axe (AV)* - Takes some of the uncertainty out of that swingy ol' d12.

*Greataxe (PHB)* - A d12 weapon with high crit is a good baseline weapon to have.
[/sblock]

*Bows* - Given that you actually raise Dexterity aggressively, it's not a huge stretch of the imagination to pick up a bow and pelt people with a couple of arrows as a Slayer. That said, you're markedly better at Melee combat than you are at Ranged.

*Recommended Bows*
[sblock]
*Longbow (PHB)* - A nice and basic 1d10 damage at range. Solid.
[/sblock]

*Crossbows* - While you do pump Dexterity and as such can conceivably use these weapons, they take extra feats to get to the same place Bows do damage-wise, which is kind of a downer.

*Flails* - These weapons pack serious punch, their Mastery requisites fall right in your lap, and are very well supported. One of the favorite weapon groups for a Slayer.

*Recommended Flails*
[sblock]
*Heavy Flail (PHB)* - 2d6 base damage puts a serious dent in just about anything when coupled with a Slayer's damage bonuses.

*Scourge (AV)* - If you're going to dual-wield, this is an off-hand weapon with some real thump.

*Spiked Chain (PHB)* - Not only does it have a high proficiency bonus and reach, it also features the ability to poach Light Blade support, which makes it amazing for a Slayer.
[/sblock]

*Hammers *- These weapons are kind of like Axes, but they trade in a bit of potential punch for consistency. However, getting their feat support can be a hassle for most Slayers past Heroic Tier, since their Constitution requirements are too high. *Significantly better* if you're staying in Heroic, though.

*Recommended Hammers*
[sblock]
*Maul (PHB)* - 2d6 base damage lays on some serious hurt.

*Mordenkrad (AV)* - It's a Maul, with a safety net against 1's. Pretty solid.
[/sblock]

*Heavy Blades* - The support for Slayers is so-so (at least it has a Weapon Specialization benefit for Power Strike), but the fact of the matter is that the attributes line up great with you, and accuracy is good to have, too.

*Recommended Heavy Blades*
[sblock]
*Fullblade (AV)* - Basically a more accurate Greataxe that won't make you spend points in Constitution for Weapon Mastery. I'll take that deal.

*Greatsword (PHB)* - Its stats are quite simply under par. I'd recommend an upgrade if you can, but it's not a terrible weapon, though certainly not the best.
[/sblock]

*Light Blades* - While a Slayer is usually looking for maximum carnage on his weapons, some builds can appreciate the bonuses the smaller weapons can bring to bear.

*Recommended Light Blades*
[sblock]
*Katar (PHB)* - Decent stats, and plays nice with Shock Trooper.

*Rapier (PHB)* - Probably the best default Light Blade in the game, and you don't have to spend a feat to get it.
[/sblock]

*Maces* - Like Hammers, only weaker in virtually every way.

*Picks *- The Slayer is probably the only class that can say this, but the Pick support for them is frankly not as awful as it typically is. A surprisingly nice choice.

*Recommended Picks*
[sblock]
*Heavy War Pick (AV)* - Greataxe stats, and the support will help them be competitive.
[/sblock]

*Polearms *- While you'll usually have to jump through a hoop or two in order to gather the necessary abilities to use these well, some may consider it worth the effort.

*Recommended Polearms*
[sblock]
*Glaive (PHB)* - Rather meh damage, but Polearm support has a way of making it more worth having.

*Halberd (PHB)* - Rather underwhelming damage, but Polearm goodies make up for some of it.
[/sblock]

*Spears* - Very well supported with regards to charging and basic attacks, two things that resonate above all else with the Slayer.

*Recommended Spears*
[sblock]
*Gouge (DSCS)* - It has a huge damage die, which is good, and stealing Axe support is gravy. Arguably the best weapon for a traditionally built Slayer.

*Greatspear (AV)* - While the damage isn't mindblowing, reach and a better proficiency bonus (not to mention the option of stealing Polearm goodies) make up for some of that.

*Lance **(MME)* - It requires you to be mounted to get maximum mileage out of it, but that's about the only thing wrong with it. A very nice choice.

*Longspear (PHB)* - Essentially a slightly weaker version of the Greatspear. Can be decent enough, but upgrading is certainly the way to go.
[/sblock]

*Staffs* - While it's not completely unsupported (Hafted Defense, Staff Fighting, and the Weapon Specialization feature come to mind here), the fact of the matter is that the damage is simply bad, and damage is what you're about.

*Armor: Advocates of the Kill*​
*Cloth* - No reason to wear it.

*Leather* - Not having an armor penalty to some skills that you likely don't even have trained isn't worth the lower AC.

*Hide *- Bear in mind a feature or two doesn't work if you go this route, but your top-end AC is probably a bit higher if you wear this.

*Chainmail* - You get Scale for free; why wear this?

*Scale* - The default armor for most Slayers, it provides plenty of AC and qualifying for its specialization feat is pretty much a formality for you.

*Plate* - If you're willing to shell out the feats and a bit of Constitution, this can get you some formidable AC.

*Shields* - Unnecessary, given your love of two-handed weapons and needing to spend feats to be proficient with them.

*Magic Equipment: Harbingers of the Kill
*

As is the norm for sections in this Handbook, if the piece of magic equipment isn't rated *Black* or higher, I won't be talking about it (especially important because this game has a colossal amount of equipment available).

*Armor*
[sblock]
I'm taking a leaf from the designers' book with regards to level distribution: the + sign indicates a progression every 5 levels, there's another version of the armor with an additional +1 enhancement bonus.

*Level 2+*

*Dwarven Armor (Chain, Scale, Plate) (PHB)* - Healing as a free action that doesn't spend a surge, and a bonus to Endurance checks as a bonus? OK! 

*Screaming Armor (Hide, Scale, Plate) (AV)* - A free bonus to Intimidate, and a nifty debuffing power (with range, no less). A nice choice .


*Level 3+*

*Bestial Armor (Leather, Hide) (AV)* - A very sweet aggressive property that can supplement your charges nicely. That said, it *loses a lot of steam* if you pick a power such as Trip Up, because of that pesky free action attack restriction.


*Level 4+*

*Battle Harness (Cloth, Leather, Hide) (D 368)* - An initiative bonus is never bad (even if it doesn’t stack with a Warlord’s buff), and Quick Draw for free doesn’t hurt either. A pretty good choice.


*Level 5+*

*Agile Armor (Chain, Scale, Plate) (AV) *- Only usable by Heavy Armor wearers, and not really worth it until Paragon Tier, but good enough during Epic that it’s worth mentioning. 

*Supporting Armor (Scale, Plate) (AV 2)* - Helps you keep your wits about you, which is always good.

*Level 7+*

*Marauder's Armor (Hide) (AV 2)* - Bonuses to AC when you charge. Need I say more?

*Level 8+*

*
Bloodiron Armor (Scale, Plate) (AV)* - Extra AC against the target you're beating up sounds good to me.*
*

*Level 10+*

*Lifeblood Armor (Hide) (PHB 2)* - If I’m reading this right, this grants you free HP just for using a short rest (which you will do; you want your Encounter powers back). Whoa. 

*Level 14+*

*Displacer Armor (Cloth, Leather, Hide) (AV)* - A fantastic property, but it burns up a Magic Item Daily and only works for one turn. Still decent, though.  

*Level 15+*

*Bloodvine Armor (Hide) (PHB 2)* - Expensive, but the power can help you stay alive. Worth a look.  

*Trollskin Armor (Hide, Scale) (PHB)* - Regen is always a nice thing to have in your back pocket, but its steep cost puts a ceiling on how awesome it can be.  

*Level 19+*

*Great Cat Armor (Hide) (AV 2)* - More mobility makes chargespam even easier for a Slayer who's willing to stick around in Hide.
[/sblock]

*Weapons*
[sblock]
I'm taking a leaf from the designers' book with regards to level  distribution: the + sign indicates a progression every 5 levels, there's  another version of the armor with an additional +1 enhancement bonus.

*Level 2+*

*Farbond Spellblade (Heavy Blade, Light Blade) (AV 2)* - A great way for Heavy Blade and Light Blade users to get a genuine Ranged option. A darned awesome property for a backup weapon.

*Vicious (Any) (PHB)* - Pretty basic, but d12 crit dice are nice to have.

*Level 3+*

*Blood Fury Weapon (Axe, Heavy Blade) (AV 2)* - A couple of sweet benefits when you're Bloodied. A nice weapon to have for the power.

*Carnage (Axe, Heavy Blade, Mace) (DSCS)* - If you're in the gambling mood, this weapon can provide a very respectable damage bonus (which you can get more reliably if the weapon die is smaller or if you have multiple dice).

*Frost (Any) (PHB)* - Combines with Wintertouched and Lasting Frost for eternal combat advantage and +5 damage. Better than ever, thanks to other items helping it beat cold resistance. 

*Frost Fury (Axe) (AV 2)* - Pretty solid extra damage, and it has cold damage attached to it.

*Luckblade (Heavy Blade, Light Blade) (AV)* - Rerolls, which are great to have around. 

*Paired (Any One-Handed Melee) (AV)* - Some pretty good economy for your weapons if you dual-wield.  

*Quick (Any) (AV)* - Free basic attacks are fun.  

*Rhythm Blade (Light Blade) (AV 2)* - Extra AC and Reflex for a dual-wielding Slayer is a pretty cool property to have.

*Vanguard (Any Melee) (AV)* - A bonus to damage while charging is excellent for a Slayer.

*Level 4+*

*Avalanche Hammer (Hammer) (AV 2)* - Some sweet extra damage when you charge. At its best early in your career, and if you're a Hammer user few properties are better for you.

*Battlecrazed (Axe, Heavy Blade) (AV)* - Some hefty extra damage while you’re bloodied, and its power makes you “bloodied” for 2 turns. Nice for your nova power.

*Firewind Blade (Heavy Blade) (HotEC)* - If you can generate elemental damage on your own, this is an absolutely amazing property to have around.

*Master's Blade (Heavy Blade, Light Blade) (AV 2)* - A formidable property for Slayers, since you're in a Stance all the time, and the ability to assume two Stances at a time as a Daily is also sweet. Highly recommended.

*Level 5+*

*Flaming (Any) (PHB)* - This weapon is OK by itself, but it's *great* for Tieflings, thanks to Hellfire Blood and the rest of their fire-based racial goodies. 

*Lightning (Any) (PHB)* - Makes Mark of Storm users *very happy*.

*Level 8+*

*Dread (Any) (AV)* - Slaps out defensive penalties like it's nobody's business.  Great for setting yourself up for something ridiculous.

*Level 12+*

*Jagged (Axe, Heavy Blade, Light Blade) (AV)* - Improved critical hits are very good to have on a Slayer.

*Level 13+*

*Bloodiron (Any) (AV)* - Your criticals are so nice, they damage twice.

*Thundergod (Any Melee) (AV)* - +2d6 damage on charges at Epic is a nice upgrade from Vanguard.

*Level 14+*

*Battlemaster's (Any) (AV)* - An extra go with an Encounter power for an Item Daily? That's always a good deal, especially for a Slayer, who doesn't get many of them.

*Level 15+*

*Battle Spirit (Axe, Flail, Hammer, Heavy Blade, Mace, Spear) (AV 2)* - This weapon allows you to make attacks against any target you can reach without having to worry about going around people, which is pretty nice.

*Chill Wind (Heavy Blade) (D 386)* - It's expensive, but the properties it provides are a straight upgrade over the already awesome Frost Weapon. Excellent.

*Radiant (Any) (AV)* - Despite the rather high cost on this enchantment, it frees up some gold (and item slots) by providing a handy bonus to damage.

*Reaper’s Axe (Axe) (AV 2)* - A free attack and shift when you drop an opponent. Solid.
[/sblock]

*Arms*
[sblock]
Since there is no set-in-stone progression symbol for items that don't follow the standard "every 5 levels" progression, I'm going to be labeling the levels at which each version of every item in this section is available.

*Level 2*

*Bracers of Mighty Striking (L2/12/22) (PHB)* - Similar to Iron Armbands of Power for your purposes, plus they cost a lot less and you can actually buy them off a vendor if item rarity is giving you the blues. Good stuff.

*Level 4*

*Counterstrike Guards (L4/14) (AV)* - A decent item, it grants you more attacks as a reaction to your oppponent attacking you. The upgraded version  is light-years better, as it allows you to do it every encounter.

*Level 6*

*Iron Armbands of Power (L6/16/26) (AV)* - No real reason to not wear them.

*Level 19*

*Trollhide Braces (L19/29) (AV)* - Regeneration is always a solid defensive choice.
[/sblock]

*Feet*
[sblock]
Since there is no set-in-stone progression symbol for items that don't follow the standard "every 5 levels" progression, I'm going to be labeling the levels at which each version of every item in this section is available.

*Level 2*

*Acrobat Boots (AV)* - Cheap, and they let you stand up as a minor action (a very useful property).

*Boots of Adept Charging (AV)* - Dirt cheap, and they give you some extra mobility after a charge.

*Level 7*

*Boots of the Fencing Master (AV)* - Rewards you for moving around. What's not to like?

*Rushing Cleats (AV)* - This helps Polearm users get their push or slide shenanigans up and running.

*Level 8*

*Boots of Quickness (L8/18/28) (AV)* - A decent boost to your Reflex defense.  

*Level 9*

*Boots of Eagerness (AV)* - Pretty cheap, and they pack a nice action advantage power. 

*Level 10*

*
Boots of Sand and Sea (AV)* - This is a cheap speed boost that also allows you to swim if you're in light armor. Not bad.  

*Boots of the Mighty Charge (D 381)* - Using your prized Encounter power on a charge once per day can be awesome.

*Level 11*

*Steady Boots of the Ram (AV 2)* - Some nice mobility properties, and it's part of a pretty good item set.

*Level 16*

*
Survivor’s Boots (AV 2)* - Yeah, they require you to be bloodied, but after that, you can pretty much do whatever you want in combat. That's gotta be worth something.

*Level 18*


Planestrider Boots (MOTP) - An encounter teleportation can be pretty nifty to have.

*Level 22*

*Boots of Speed (AV)* - +2 to speed and a decent power.  

*Level 24*

*Boots of Caiphon (AV 2)* - They sap your HP, but it’s probably less damage than you would take for eating an OA, especially at these levels, and you ARE moving with a minor action...

*Level 25*

*Sandals of Avandra (AV)* - Expensive, but very powerful and allow for crazy mobility.

*Level 28*

*Boots of Teleportation (AV)* - Get them if you can afford them. That is all.
[/sblock]

*Hands*
[sblock]
Since there is no set-in-stone progression symbol for items that don't follow the standard "every 5 levels" progression, I'm going to be labeling the levels at which each version of every item in this section is available.

*Level 3*

*Gloves of Piercing (PHB)* - Real cheap, and they should punch through most resistance to your attacks if they're not element-based.

*Level 4*

*Gauntlets of Blood (L4/14/24) (AV 2)* - A sweet damage bonus against bloodied targets.

*Level 8*

*Gauntlets of the Ram (PHB)* - More push is nice for the Polearm users in the audience.

*Level 10*

*Dwarven Throwers (AV)* - This allows you to make a basic attack with your main weapon at range once per encounter. Pretty cool.

*Strikebacks (AV)* - Hitting back when you get hit is an awesome property for a Slayer.

*Level 11*

*Gloves of Ice (L11/21) (AV 2)* - More damage for your cold attacks, or punch through cold resistance. Glorious, especially with Frost Weapons.

*Level 13*

*Gloves of Missile Deflection (AV)* - Some solid resistance against Ranged attacks.

*Level 18*

*Gauntlets of Destruction (PHB)* - A superior version of Brutal 1. Sweet.  
[/sblock]

*Head*
[sblock]
Since there is no set-in-stone progression symbol for items that don't follow the standard "every 5 levels" progression, I'm going to be labeling the levels at which each version of every item in this section is available.

*Level 4*

*Casque of Tactics (L4/14/24) (AV)* - An initiative bonus is good for anyone.  

*Level 6*

*Horned Helm (L6/16/26) (PHB)* - Extra d6's while charging. A very strong choice for a Slayer.

*Level 8*

*Coif of Mindiron (L8/18/28) (AV)* - Protects against an increasing array of mental conditions (albeit only against Will) as an ENCOUNTER POWER. Sexy.  

*Level 9*

*Helm of Battle (L9/19/29) (PHB)* - Initiative bonuses for everyone!  

*Level 12*

*Charger's Headdress (AV 2)* - Accuracy bonuses while charging are always appreciated, and it's part of an item set that gives you even more accuracy on a charge.

*Level 14*

*Helm of Able Defense (AV 2)* - A bonus to Will, and a bump to all defenses until you get hit is pretty good if you ask me.

*Level 15*

*Carcanet of Psychic Schism (AV)* - Slaps a penalty on you, but it sure beats being incapacitated.

*Level 21*

*Coif of Focus (AV)* - Comes by later in your career, and burns up a Magic Item Daily, but negating Daze or Stun is awesome.

*Level 22*

*Helm of Ghostly Defense (PHB)* - Helps you take the sting off your opponent’s hits.

*Level 23*

*Eye of Awareness (AV)* - A decent bonus to Will defense, and a huge initiative boost on top of that.
[/sblock]

*Neck*
[sblock]
I'm taking a leaf from the designers' book with regards to level  distribution: the + sign indicates a progression every 5 levels, there's  another version of the armor with an additional +1 enhancement bonus.

*Level 2+*

*Badge of the Berserker (AV 2)* - You don't provoke OA's when charging. Ever. Absolutely amazing for a Slayer.

*Cloak of Resistance (PHB)* - Decent resistance for a turn.

*Level 4+*

*Cloak of Distortion (AV)* - Forces your enemies to get in close enough for you to engage them if they want to hit you with any kind of regularity.  

*Level 8+*

*Steadfast Amulet (AV)* - This prevents daze or stun. 'Nuff said.  

*Level 9+*

*Amulet of False Life (PHB)* - Your healing surge value in THP is a sweet ability, even if it's a Daily.  

*Level 10+*

*Periapt of Cascading Health (D 369)* - Ends one effect per encounter, no questions asked. Win. 

*Level 13+*

*Amulet of Scales (D 365)* - Scaling, immediate-application, encounter-long resistance to a keyword (which includes Arcane, Weapon, and the like, by the way) is nice.  

*Level 14+*

*Flamewrath Cape (AV)* - Offers a nice damage boost, as well as disincentive for enemies attacking you. Only for one turn, though.

*Timeless Locket (AV 2) *- Turn a Minor into a Standard, and it has a hefty initiative bonus as well? A pretty good choice, even if the standard can't be used to attack.

*Level 15+*

*Brooch of Vitality (AV)* - I'd never complain about bonus HP, but this is rather expensive.  

*Cloak of Displacement (AV)* - A nice bonus to AC and Reflex until you get hit, and a pretty cool power. Worth a look.

*Torc of Power Preservation (AV)* - It retains Encounter powers when you use them. Need I really say more?

*Level 30*

*Scarab of Invulnerability (PHB)* - Makes you immune to everything for a round. Sure, it's a Level 30 item, but you will enjoy the short amount of time you'll have it.
[/sblock]

*Rings*
[sblock]
Remember, you can have two of these, so look out for Rings that either work well together or work well in doubles.

*Level 13*

*Ring of Giants (D 378)* - A sweet bonus to critical hit damage.

*Level 14*

*Ring of Fury (D 366)* - When you're bloodied, you let it be known.  

*Level 15*

*Ring of the Dragonborn Emperor (AV)* - A rather unncessary (for you) damage bonus to close attacks, but it has a sweet way to respond when you get bloodied.

*Level 16*

*Ring of Protection (PHB)* - Generic defensive item. Useful, though it's about as exciting as watching grass grow.  

*War Ring (AV)* - A bit more steam on your critical hits. Decent enough, I guess.

*Level 20*

*
Ring of Action Reversal (AV 2)* - A hefty bonus to initiative checks, and a sweet benefit should you miss with your prized Encounter power.

*Level 21*

*Ring of Heroic Insight (AV)* - Allows you to buff yourself pretty well once per day.  

*Level 22*

*Blink Ring (AV)* - Teleportation is nice to have.  

*Level 23*

*Greater Ring of Invisibility (AV 2)* - Invisibility every encounter, and concealment the whole way after a milestone. This can be a great tool for a Slayer.

*Level 24*

*Golden Ring of Teros (AV 2)* - +2 to AC and Fortitude is nice to have, even if it’s conditional.

*Level 26*

*Ring of Guarded Will (AV 2)* - A nice bump to Will defense.

*Level 27*

*Avandra’s Ring (AV 2)* - Ignoring difficult terrain is pretty cool. Too bad it shows up so late...

*Ring of the Phoenix (AV)* - A pretty sweet revival ability.

*Shadow Band (AV)* - You can't really argue against +2 to all defenses as a static property...  

*Level 28*

*Ring of Elemental Mastery (MOTP)* - Allows you to shave some elemental resistance off your opponent, or flat-out ignore it after a milestone. Solid, especially for people looking to exploit elemental synergies. 

*Level 29*

*Ring of Free Time (L29) (AV 2)* - Expensive, but resist all 5 is great, as is an extra minor action every turn to pull off all those Utility powers simultaneously.

*Level 30*


*Nullifying Ring (AV)* - A capstone defensive item. Pretty nuts... if you can foot the bill.
[/sblock]

*Waist*
[sblock]
Since there is no set-in-stone progression symbol for items that don't follow the standard "every 5 levels" progression, I'm going to be labeling the levels at which each version of every item in this section is available.

*Level 8*

*Belt of Lucky Strikes (D 365)* - A free attack after you miss is a solid benefit.

*Belt of Vim (L8/18/28) (AV)* - Reinforces what will usually be your strongest defense.  

*Level 10*

*Diamond Cincture (L10/20/30) (AV 2)* - It enables you to heal yourself, and also packs a bonus a to Fortitude. Tasty.

*Level 11*

*Healer's Sash (L11/21) (AV)* - Anything that allows you to heal your allies is at least worth mentioning, even post-errata. 

*Totemic Belt (AV)* - Buffs for charging are nice to have.

*Level 15*

*Belt of Giant Strength (PHB)* - A meh offensive Daily buff, but a pretty cool bonus to skills. 


*Level 18*

*Belt of Mountain Endurance (D 365)* - Getting your main ability score as a bonus to your healing surge value is sweet, and having a benefit on an AP is icing. A very good item for you.

*Cord of Foresight (AV)* - Frontloading a surge's worth of HP can be pretty solid for you.

*Level 19*

*Belt of Breaching (AV 2)* - Healing when you score a kill. Sweet.

*Level 23*

*Belt of Vitality (AV)* - Gets you up when you're down, and boosts Fortitude. Pretty cool.

*Level 25*

*Belt of Titan Strength (PHB)* - A strong buff for one turn, and strong skill bonuses.  

*Level 28*

*Sash of Regeneration (AV 2)* - Regen while bloodied is nice.
[/sblock]

*Miscellaneous*
[sblock]

Since there is no set-in-stone progression symbol for items that don't follow the standard "every 5 levels" progression, I'm going to be labeling the levels at which each version of every item in this section is available.

*Dragonshard Augments:*

*Level 2*

*Eberron Shard of Lightning (L2/12/22) (EPG)* - A great incentive to wield Lightning weapons.

*Khyber Shard of the Fiery Depth (L2/12/22) (EPG)* - Incentive for wielding Flaming weapons.

*Siberys Shard of Merciless Cold (L2/12/22) (EPG)* - Yet another reason to like Frost weapons.

*Level 3*

*Siberys Shard of Radiance (L3/13/23) (EPG)* - Another selling point for the Radiant weapon.

*Wondrous Items:*

*Level 3*

*Demonskin Tattoo (L3/13/23) (AV 2)* - While it may not be available every encounter, resistance to variable energy types is good enough to merit mention.

*Level 5*

*Power Jewel (AV)* - Getting another go with an Encounter power sounds good to me.

*Level 9*

*Backlash Tattoo (AV 2)* - A nice reprisal effect when you get bloodied.

*Elven Chain Shirt (L9/19/29) (MME)* - Slotless AC bonuses? Don't mind if I do...

*Level 10*

*Salve of Power (AV)* - Post-errata, this trades a surge for another Encounter power, which is a pretty good deal for most Strikers.

*Level 11*

*Dice of Auspicious Fortune (D 381)* - Gives you more chances to make the rolls you need to make.

*Level 12*

*Foe Stone (AV)* - Cheap, and it pinpoints your opponent’s weakest defense at will. Somebody in the party has to have this; why not you?

*Stone of Earth (AV 2)* - A no-questions-asked reroll for a Melee attack. Awesome.

*Stone of Flame (AV 2)* - Fire lovers want one of these around.

*Stone of Light (AV 2)* - If you're into Radiant damage, having a do-over in your back pocket sounds like a good idea to me.

*Stone of Spirit (AV 2)* - If you're partaking in Psychic attack support, a reroll is good stuff.

*Stone of Storms (AV 2)* - If lightning and thunder are your elements of choice, this is good to have.

*Level 16*

*Solitaire (Aquamarine) (AV)* - Free attacks after a critical are nice.

*Level 18*


Horreb Ritual Cube (DN 170) - A slotless +2 to saves? Why wouldn't you have this?

*Level 21*

*Solitaire (Cerulean) (AV)* - Expensive, but getting rid of (save ends) effects this easily should be.

*Level 26*

*Solitaire (Violet) (AV) *- Free AP’s after a crit are very nice to have, despite the high price tag.
[/sblock]


----------



## LightWarden

*Sample Builds: Participants in the Kill
*

*Central Casting*
[sblock]
The primary goal here is to make use of the resources found in the Essentials books. As such, we will only be considering support from there, and will try to make this character the best he can be.

*Race:* Half-Orc.
*Paragon Path:* Mythic Slayer.
*Epic Destiny:* Destined Scion.

*Ability Scores:*
L1 – Str 18, Con 12, Dex 18, Int 10, Wis 8, Cha 12
L4 – Str 19, Con 12, Dex 19, Int 10, Wis 8, Cha 12
L8 – Str 20, Con 12, Dex 20, Int 10, Wis 8, Cha 12
L11 – Str 21, Con 13, Dex 21, Int 11, Wis 9, Cha 13
L14 – Str 22, Con 13, Dex 22, Int 11, Wis 9, Cha 13
L18 – Str 23, Con 13, Dex 23, Int 11, Wis 9, Cha 13
L21 – Str 26, Con 14, Dex 26, Int 12, Wis 10, Cha 14
L24 – Str 27, Con 14, Dex 27, Int 12, Wis 10, Cha 14
L28 – Str 28, Con 14, Dex 28, Int 12, Wis 10, Cha 14

*Feats:*
L1 – Axe Expertise
L2 – Weapon Focus (Axes)
L4 – Toughness
L6 – Improved Defenses
L8 – Improved Initiative
L10 – Resilient Focus
L11 – Iron Will
L12 – Superior Fortitude
L12 – Superior Reflexes (replaces Improved Defenses)
L14 – Disciple of Freedom
L16 – Disciple of Strength
L18 – Disciple of Stone
L20 – Disciple of the Wild
L21 – Eager Advance
L22 – Heat Adaptation
L24 – Cold Adaptation
L26 – Armor Finesse
L28 – Tenacious Resolve
L30 – Skill Focus (Intimidate)

*Slayer Stances:*
L1 – Battle Wrath
L1 – Berserker's Charge
L7 – Mobile Blade
L17 – Poised Assault

*Utility Powers:*
L2 – Single Out
L6 – Ignore Weakness
L10 – Clearheaded
L12 – Reaping Axe
L16 – Relentless Advance
L22 – Slayer's Defiance
L26 – Epic Recovery

*Skills:*
L1 – Athletics
L1 – Endurance
L1 – Intimidate

*Magic Items at L30 (Expected GP = 14,625,000):*
*L29 (2,625,000 gp):* Helm of Battle (Epic Tier) (PHB)*
L27 (1,625,000 gp): *+6 Elven Cloak (PHB)*
L27 (1,625,000 gp):* +6 Veteran's Elderhide Armor (AV)
*L27 (1,625,000 gp):* +6 Vicious Greataxe (PHB)
*L24 (525,000 gp):* Gauntlets of Blood (Epic Tier) (AV 2)*
L22 (325,000 gp):* Belt of Vigor (Epic Tier) (PHB)*
L22 (325,000 gp):* Bracers of Mighty Striking (Epic Tier) (PHB)*
TOTAL:* 8,675,000 gp
[/sblock]

*The Berserker*
[sblock]
This build's goal is to bring its enemies down with powerful charging blows, which has the side effect of making it a very mobile character as he zips about laying enemies low.

*Race:* Half-Orc.
*Multiclass:* Barbarian.
*Paragon Path:* Kensei.
*Epic Destiny:* Reincarnate Champion.
*Past Life Race 1:* Gnoll.
*Past Life Race 2:* Elf.

*Ability Scores:*
L1 – Str 18, Con 12, Dex 18, Int 10, Wis 8, Cha 12
L4 – Str 19, Con 12, Dex 19, Int 10, Wis 8, Cha 12
L8 – Str 20, Con 12, Dex 20, Int 10, Wis 8, Cha 12
L11 – Str 21, Con 13, Dex 21, Int 11, Wis 9, Cha 13
L14 – Str 22, Con 13, Dex 22, Int 11, Wis 9, Cha 13
L18 – Str 23, Con 13, Dex 23, Int 11, Wis 9, Cha 13
L21 – Str 24, Con 14, Dex 24, Int 12, Wis 10, Cha 14
L24 – Str 27, Con 14, Dex 25, Int 12, Wis 10, Cha 14
L28 – Str 28, Con 14, Dex 26, Int 12, Wis 10, Cha 14

*Feats:*
L1 – Weapon Proficiency (Gouge)
L2 – Spear Expertise
L4 – Weapon Focus (Spears)
L6 – Martial Cross-Training (Rain of Blows)
L8 – Surprising Charge
L10 – Powerful Charge
L11 – Impaling Spear
L11 – Reserve Maneuver (Trip Up) (replaces Powerful Charge)
L12 – Armor Specialization (Scale)
L14 – Headsman's Chop
L16 – Berserker's Fury (Acrobatics)
L18 – Improved Defenses
L20 – Powerful Charge
L21 – Long Step
L21 – Spear Mastery (replaces Powerful Charge)
L22 – Brutal Charge
L22 – Fierce Charge (replaces Headsman's Chop)
L24 – Martial Mastery
L26 – Epic Resurgence
L28 – Epic Will
L30 – Deadly Axe

*Slayer Stances:*
L1 – Battle Wrath
L1 – Berserker's Charge
L7 – Mobile Blade
L17 – Duelist's Assault

*Encounter Powers:*
L6 – Rain of Blows
L11 – Masterstroke
L11 – Trip Up (replaces Masterstroke)

*Daily Powers:*
L20 – Weaponsoul Dance

*Utility Powers:*
L2 – Single Out
L6 – Ignore Weakness
L10 – Clearheaded
L12 – Ultimate Parry
L16 – Relentless Advance
L22 – Slayer's Defiance
L26 – Swift Reincarnation

*Skills:*
L1 – Athletics
L1 – Endurance
L1 – Intimidate
L16 – Acrobatics

*Magic Items at L30 (Expected GP = 14,625,000):*
*L29 (2,625,000 gp):* Ring of Free Time (AV 2)*
**L28 (2,125,000 gp): *+6 Thundergod Gouge (AV)*
L27 (1,625,000 gp):* +6 Badge of the Berserker (AV 2)
*L27 (1,625,000 gp):* +6 Dwarven Elderscale Armor (PHB)*
L27 (1,625,000 gp): *+6 Dwarven Thrower Gouge (D 385)*
L26 (1,125,000 gp):* Horned Helm (Epic Tier) (PHB)
*L26 (1,125,000 gp):* Iron Armbands of Power (Epic Tier) (AV)
*L25 (625,000 gp):* Belt of Titan Strength (PHB)*
L24 (525,000 gp):* Boots of Caiphon (AV 2)*
**L18 (85,000 gp):* Gauntlets of Destruction (PHB)
*L16 (45,000 gp):* Aquamarine Solitaire (AV)*
L13 (17,000 gp):* Ring of Giants (D 378)*
L12 (13,000 gp):* Stone of Earth (AV 2)*
L11 (9,000 gp):* Dice of Auspicious Fortune (D 381)*
L9 (4,200 gp): *Backlash Tattoo (AV 2)*
TOTAL:* 13,171,200 gp
[/sblock]

*The Eldritch Slayer*
[sblock]
This build looks to exploit the Eladrin race's natural teleportation abilities for solid mobility as well as easy-to-obtain combat advantage on the typical Slayer chassis.

*Race:* Eladrin.
*Multiclass:* Warlord.
*Paragon Path:* Kensei.
*Epic Destiny:* Destined Scion.

*Ability Scores:*
L1 – Str 16, Con 12, Dex 18, Int 12, Wis 8, Cha 12
L4 – Str 17, Con 12, Dex 19, Int 12, Wis 8, Cha 12
L8 – Str 18, Con 12, Dex 20, Int 12, Wis 8, Cha 12
L11 – Str 19, Con 13, Dex 21, Int 13, Wis 9, Cha 13
L14 – Str 20, Con 13, Dex 22, Int 13, Wis 9, Cha 13
L18 – Str 21, Con 13, Dex 23, Int 13, Wis 9, Cha 13
L21 – Str 24, Con 14, Dex 26, Int 14, Wis 10, Cha 14
L24 – Str 25, Con 14, Dex 27, Int 14, Wis 10, Cha 14
L28 – Str 26, Con 14, Dex 28, Int 14, Wis 10, Cha 14

*Feats:*
L1 – Eladrin Soldier
L2 – Spear Expertise
L4 – Surprising Charge
L6 – Martial Cross-Training (Rain of Blows)
L8 – Powerful Charge
L10 – Bravura Leader
L11 – Impaling Spear
L11 – Reserve Maneuver (Trip Up) (replaces Powerful Charge)
L12 – Fey Charge
L14 – Feywild Flanker
L16 – Improved Defenses
L18 – Powerful Charge
L20 – Deadly Axe
L21 – Long Step
L21 – Spear Mastery (replaces Deadly Axe)
L22 – Martial Mastery
L24 – Epic Resurgence
L26 – Epic Will
L28 – Superior Initiative
L30 – Deadly Axe

*Slayer Stances:*
L1 – Battle Wrath
L1 – Berserker's Charge
L7 – Mobile Blade
L17 – Duelist's Assault

*Encounter Powers:*
L6 – Rain of Blows
L11 – Masterstroke
L11 – Trip Up (replaces Masterstroke)

*Daily Powers:*
L20 – Weaponsoul Dance

*Utility Powers:*
L2 – Single Out
L6 – Ignore Weakness
L10 – Clearheaded
L12 – Ultimate Parry
L14 – Glowering Threat (replaces Single Out)
L16 – Relentless Advance
L22 – Slayer's Defiance
L26 – Epic Recovery

*Skills:*
L1 – Acrobatics
L1 – Athletics
L1 – Endurance
L1 – Intimidate
L8 – Diplomacy

*Magic Items at L30 (Expected GP = 14,625,000):*
*L29 (2,625,000 gp):* Ring of Free Time (AV 2)
*L28 (2,125,000 gp):* +6 Thundergod Gouge (AV)
*L27 (1,625,000 gp):* +6 Badge of the Berserker (AV 2)
*L27 (1,625,000 gp): *+6 Dwarven Thrower Gouge (D 385)
*L27 (1,625,000 gp):* +6 Marauder's Elderhide Armor (AV 2)*
L26 (1,125,000 gp):* Horned Helm (Epic Tier) (PHB)
*L26 (1,125,000 gp):* Iron Armbands of Power (Epic Tier) (AV)
*L25 (625,000 gp): *Belt of Titan Strength (PHB)
*L18 (85,000 gp):* Gauntlets of Destruction (PHB)
*L16 (45,000 gp):* Aquamarine Solitaire (AV)
*L13 (17,000 gp):* Ring of Giants (D 378)
*L12 (13,000 gp):* Stone of Earth (AV 2)
*L11 (9,000 gp): *Dice of Auspicious Fortune (D 381)
*L10 (5,000 gp):* Boots of the Mighty Charge (D 381)*
L9 (4,200 gp):* Backlash Tattoo (AV 2)
*TOTAL:* 12,651,200 gp
[/sblock]

*The Lasher*
[sblock]
This build looks to inject some versatility into the Slayer chassis by taking a very multi-talented weapon in the Spiked Chain.

*Race:* Human.
*Multiclass:* Spiked Chain.
*Paragon Path:* Kensei.
*Epic Destiny:* Destined Scion.

*Ability Scores:*
L1 – Str 18, Con 12, Dex 16, Int 10, Wis 8, Cha 12
L4 – Str 19, Con 12, Dex 17, Int 10, Wis 8, Cha 12
L8 – Str 20, Con 12, Dex 18, Int 10, Wis 8, Cha 12
L11 – Str 21, Con 13, Dex 19, Int 11, Wis 9, Cha 13
L14 – Str 22, Con 13, Dex 20, Int 11, Wis 9, Cha 13
L18 – Str 23, Con 13, Dex 21, Int 11, Wis 9, Cha 13
L21 – Str 24, Con 14, Dex 24, Int 12, Wis 10, Cha 14
L24 – Str 27, Con 14, Dex 25, Int 12, Wis 10, Cha 14
L28 – Str 28, Con 14, Dex 26, Int 12, Wis 10, Cha 14

*Feats:*
L1 – Spiked Chain Training
L1 – Light Blade Expertise
L2 – Weapon Focus (Light Blades)
L4 – Surprising Charge
L6 – Martial Cross-Training (Rain of Blows)
L8 – Powerful Charge
L10 – Toughness
L11 – Deft Blade
L11 – Reserve Maneuver (Trip Up) (replaces Powerful Charge)
L12 – Deadly Draw
L12 – Lashing Flail (replaces Toughness)
L14 – Armor Specialization (Scale)
L16 – Improved Defenses
L18 – Two-Weapon Fighting
L20 – Powerful Charge
L21 – Long Step
L21 – Light Blade Mastery (replaces Powerful Charge)
L22 – Martial Mastery
L24 – Two-Weapon Opening
L26 – Epic Resurgence
L28 – Epic Will
L30 – Two-Weapon Defense

*Slayer Stances:*
L1 – Battle Wrath
L1 – Berserker's Charge
L7 – Mobile Blade
L17 – Duelist's Assault

*At-Will Powers:*
L1 – Dual Strike

*Encounter Powers:*
L6 – Rain of Blows
L11 – Masterstroke
L11 – Trip Up (replaces Masterstroke)

*Daily Powers:*
L20 – Weaponsoul Dance

*Utility Powers:*
L2 – Single Out
L6 – Ignore Weakness
L10 – Clearheaded
L10 – Reactive Surge
L12 – Ultimate Parry
L16 – Relentless Advance
L22 – Slayer's Defiance
L26 – Epic Recovery

*Skills:*
L1 – Athletics
L1 – Endurance
L1 – Intimidate
L1 – Streetwise

*Magic Items at L30 (Expected GP = 14,625,000):*
*L29 (2,625,000 gp):* Ring of Free Time (AV 2)
*L28 (2,125,000 gp):* +6 Frost Dagger (PHB)
*L28 (2,125,000 gp): *+6 Frost Spiked Chain (PHB)
*L27 (1,625,000 gp):* +6 Badge of the Berserker (AV 2)
*L27 (1,625,000 gp):* +6 Dwarven Elderscale Armor (PHB)
*L26 (1,125,000 gp):* Horned Helm (Epic Tier) (PHB)
*L26 (1,125,000 gp):* Iron Armbands of Power (Epic Tier) (AV)
*L25 (625,000 gp): *Belt of Titan Strength (PHB)
*L22 (325,000 gp):* Siberys Shard of Merciless Cold (Epic Tier) (EPG)
*L22 (325,000 gp):* Siberys Shard of Merciless Cold (Epic Tier) (EPG)
*L21 (225,000 gp):* Gloves of Ice (Epic Tier) (AV 2)
*L16 (45,000 gp):* Aquamarine Solitaire (AV)
*L13 (17,000 gp):* Ring of Giants (D 378)
*L12 (13,000 gp): *Stone of Earth (AV 2)
*L11 (9,000 gp):* Dice of Auspicious Fortune (D 381)
*L10 (5,000 gp):* Boots of the Mighty Charge (D 381)
*L9 (4,200 gp):* Backlash Tattoo (AV 2)
*TOTAL:* 13,941,200 gp
[/sblock]

*The Northman*
[sblock]
This build's goal is to bring the pain with the combination of cold damage and its attendant ton of damage bonuses.

*Race:* Half-Orc.
*Paragon Path:* Kensei.
*Epic Destiny:* Destined Scion.

*Ability Scores:*
L1 – Str 18, Con 12, Dex 18, Int 10, Wis 8, Cha 12
L4 – Str 19, Con 12, Dex 19, Int 10, Wis 8, Cha 12
L8 – Str 20, Con 12, Dex 20, Int 10, Wis 8, Cha 12
L11 – Str 21, Con 13, Dex 21, Int 11, Wis 9, Cha 13
L14 – Str 22, Con 13, Dex 22, Int 11, Wis 9, Cha 13
L18 – Str 23, Con 13, Dex 23, Int 11, Wis 9, Cha 13
L21 – Str 24, Con 14, Dex 26, Int 12, Wis 10, Cha 14
L24 – Str 27, Con 14, Dex 27, Int 12, Wis 10, Cha 14
L28 – Str 28, Con 14, Dex 28, Int 12, Wis 10, Cha 14

*Feats:*
L1 – Weapon Proficiency (Gouge)
L2 – Spear Expertise
L4 – Weapon Focus (Spears)
L6 – Martial Cross-Training (Rain of Blows)
L8 – Surprising Charge
L10 – Wintertouched
L11 – Lasting Frost
L11 – Reserve Maneuver (Trip Up) (replaces Surprising Charge)
L12 – Surprising Charge
L14 – Impaling Spear
L16 – Improved Defenses
L18 – Deadly Axe
L20 – Powerful Charge
L21 – Long Step
L21 – Spear Mastery (replaces Powerful Charge)
L22 – Martial Mastery
L24 – Epic Resurgence
L26 – Epic Will
L28 – Powerful Charge
L30 – Superior Initiative

*Slayer Stances:*
L1 – Battle Wrath
L1 – Berserker's Charge
L7 – Mobile Blade
L17 – Duelist's Assault

*Encounter Powers:*
L6 – Rain of Blows
L11 – Masterstroke
L11 – Trip Up (replaces Masterstroke)

*Daily Powers:*
L20 – Weaponsoul Dance

*Utility Powers:*
L2 – Single Out
L6 – Ignore Weakness
L10 – Clearheaded
L12 – Ultimate Parry
L16 – Relentless Advance
L22 – Slayer's Defiance
L26 – Epic Recovery

*Skills:*
L1 – Athletics
L1 – Endurance
L1 – Intimidate
L16 – Acrobatics

*Magic Items at L30 (Expected GP = 14,625,000):*
*L29 (2,625,000 gp):* Ring of Free Time (AV 2)
*L28 (2,125,000 gp):* +6 Frost Gouge (PHB)
*L27 (1,625,000 gp): *+6 Badge of the Berserker (AV 2)
*L27 (1,625,000 gp):* +6 Dwarven Thrower Gouge (D 385)*
L27 (1,625,000 gp):* +6 Marauder's Elderhide Armor (AV 2)*
L26 (1,125,000 gp):* Horned Helm (Epic Tier) (PHB)
*L26 (1,125,000 gp):* Iron Armbands of Power (Epic Tier) (AV)
*L25 (625,000 gp):* Belt of Titan Strength (PHB)
*L22 (325,000 gp):* Siberys Shard of Merciless Cold (Epic Tier) (EPG)*
L21 (225,000 gp):* Gloves of Ice (Epic Tier) (AV 2)
*L16 (45,000 gp): *Aquamarine Solitaire (AV)
*L13 (17,000 gp): *Ring of Giants (D 378)
*L12 (13,000 gp):* Stone of Earth (AV 2)
*L11 (9,000 gp):* Dice of Auspicious Fortune (D 381)
*L10 (5,000 gp):* Boots of the Mighty Charge (D 381)*
L9 (4,200 gp)*: Backlash Tattoo (AV 2)
*TOTAL:* 13,116,200 gp
[/sblock]

*The Rainmaker*
[sblock]
This build's goal is simple - attack as much as possible, and get as many bonuses on those attacks as you can. To that end, it will be packing all the multi-attacking and combat advantage tricks it can get its hands on.

*Race:* Human.
*Multiclass:* Avenger.
*Paragon Path:* Adroit Explorer.
*Epic Destiny:* Destined Scion.

*Ability Scores:*
L1 – Str 18, Con 12, Dex 16, Int 8, Wis 12, Cha 10
L4 – Str 19, Con 12, Dex 17, Int 8, Wis 12, Cha 10
L8 – Str 20, Con 12, Dex 18, Int 8, Wis 12, Cha 10
L11 – Str 21, Con 13, Dex 19, Int 9, Wis 13, Cha 11
L14 – Str 22, Con 13, Dex 20, Int 9, Wis 13, Cha 11
L18 – Str 23, Con 13, Dex 21, Int 9, Wis 13, Cha 11
L21 – Str 24, Con 14, Dex 24, Int 10, Wis 14, Cha 12
L24 – Str 27, Con 14, Dex 25, Int 10, Wis 14, Cha 12
L28 – Str 28, Con 14, Dex 26, Int 10, Wis 14, Cha 12

*Feats:*
L1 – Spear Expertise
L1 – Weapon Proficiency (Gouge)
L2 – Weapon Focus (Spears)
L4 – Superior Reflexes
L6 – Martial Cross-Training (Rain of Blows)
L8 – Surprising Charge
L10 – Powerful Charge
L11 – Disciple of Divine Wrath
L11 – Impaling Spear (replaces Powerful Charge)
L12 – Armor Specialization (Scale)
L14 – Berserker's Fury (Athletics)
L16 – Iron Will
L18 – Superior Fortitude
L20 – Powerful Charge
L21 – Long Step
L21 – Spear Mastery (replaces Powerful Charge)
L22 – Martial Mastery
L24 – Epic Resurgence
L26 – Epic Will
L28 – Deadly Axe
L30 – Powerful Charge

*Slayer Stances:*
L1 – Battle Wrath
L1 – Berserker's Charge
L7 – Mobile Blade
L17 – Duelist's Assault

*Encounter Powers:*
L6 – Rain of Blows
L11 – Rain of Blows

*Daily Powers:*
L20 – Bloodied Greatness

*Utility Powers:*
L2 – Single Out
L6 – Ignore Weakness
L10 – Clearheaded
L12 – Destined for Greatness
L16 – Relentless Advance
L22 – Slayer's Defiance
L26 – Swift Reincarnation

*Skills:*
L1 – Athletics
L1 – Endurance
L1 – Heal
L1 – Intimidate
L11 – Religion

*Magic Items at L30 (Expected GP = 14,625,000):*
*L29 (2,625,000 gp):* Ring of Free Time (AV 2)
*L28 (2,125,000 gp):* +6 Thundergod Gouge (AV)
*L27 (1,625,000 gp): *+6 Badge of the Berserker (AV 2)
*L27 (1,625,000 gp):* +6 Dwarven Elderscale Armor (PHB)
*L27 (1,625,000 gp):* +6 Dwarven Thrower Gouge (D 385)
*L26 (1,125,000 gp):* Horned Helm (Epic Tier) (PHB)
*L26 (1,125,000 gp):* Iron Armbands of Power (Epic Tier) (AV)
*L25 (625,000 gp):* Belt of Titan Strength (PHB)
*L18 (85,000 gp): *Gauntlets of Destruction (PHB)
*L16 (45,000 gp):* Aquamarine Solitaire (AV)
*L13 (17,000 gp):* Ring of Giants (D 378)
*L12 (13,000 gp): *Stone of Earth (AV 2)
*L11 (9,000 gp):* Dice of Auspicious Fortune (D 381)
*L10 (5,000 gp):* Boots of the Mighty Charge (D 381)*
L9 (4,200 gp):* Backlash Tattoo (AV 2)
*TOTAL:* 12,651,200 gp
[/sblock]


----------



## Sage20500

Um, I'm pretty sure this thread is in the wrong section... this is the the 4e essentials Slayer class.... why is it in the 5e thread?


----------



## pukunui

Sage20500 said:


> Um, I'm pretty sure this thread is in the wrong section... this is the the 4e essentials Slayer class.... why is it in the 5e thread?



If you dig deep enough, you'll find heaps of stuff that doesn't belong in this forum. Who knows why it's there. Perhaps it was because this wasn't always the 5e forum. Perhaps it has something to do with the Great Crash of 2016. The best thing to do is just report it, asking that it be moved to the appropriate forum, and move on. No need to necro it.


----------



## Guest 6801328

Next up: how to optimize the Elf class for 1e.

EDIT: As a returning player who skipped 3e and 4e and was bewildered by all this talk of "edition warring" when I first returned, I find this a fascinating "under the hood" exposition of some of what I missed.

Conclusion: glad I missed it.  In fact, it looks a lot like what I spent a chunk of my time doing while I wasn't playing RPGs: playing WoW.

EDIT 2: On the other hand, I can see how somebody who started gaming with 4e and loved this sort of thing would feel lingering resentment by the switch to 5e.


----------



## Tony Vargas

Elfcrusher said:


> Next up: how to optimize the Elf class for 1e.



*Elf*.  That's it, done.

Now GET OFF MY LAWN!


----------



## TwoSix

pukunui said:


> If you dig deep enough, you'll find heaps of stuff that doesn't belong in this forum. Who knows why it's there. Perhaps it was because this wasn't always the 5e forum. Perhaps it has something to do with the Great Crash of 2016. The best thing to do is just report it, asking that it be moved to the appropriate forum, and move on. No need to necro it.



A lot of it was the great WotC forum salvage of mid 2016...looks like this was a late posting.

Man, it does make me miss 4e, though...never got to try Slayer.  I'm in the minority that liked a lot of the Essentials material just as much or more as the base 4e stuff.


----------



## pukunui

TwoSix said:


> A lot of it was the great WotC forum salvage of mid 2016...looks like this was a late posting.



True! I'd forgotten about that.


----------



## MwaO

Elfcrusher said:


> EDIT 2: On the other hand, I can see how somebody who started gaming with 4e and loved this sort of thing would feel lingering resentment by the switch to 5e.




Speaking as someone who started with 1e in 1979, 4e's by far my favorite edition. And I'm someone who never got into WoW.


----------



## Guest 6801328

MwaO said:


> Speaking as someone who started with 1e in 1979, 4e's by far my favorite edition. And I'm someone who never got into WoW.




I stand corrected.  I made a gross assumption.


----------



## MwaO

Elfcrusher said:


> I stand corrected.  I made a gross assumption.




Thanks!


----------



## pemerton

MwaO said:


> Speaking as someone who started with 1e in 1979, 4e's by far my favorite edition. And I'm someone who never got into WoW.



I've never played WOW. I first played D&D in 1982, with Moldvay Basic, and have played a lot of AD&D.

4e is my favourite version of D&D, because it has the widest range of thematically-tight PC build options across combat and non-combat, and has the tightest action resolution mechanics, again across combat and non-combat.


----------

